# Non ci riesco



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

La rabbia che provo è troppo profonda....
Non posso credere di aver vissuto questa cosa con uno che dice ora di amare sua moglie ma mi risponde alla chat chiedendomi come vanno i viaggi come sto.....Mi vuole come amica??

E lei.....le ho fatto i complimenti dicendole: brava...è ancora con te...ottimo lavoro....

Lei che non sospetta che lui sia in contatto mi ha chiesto: come fai a sapere che siamo ancora insieme??

E io: ho solo indovinato.....

Mi ha dato della pazza....della disgrazzziata ( è francese)....augurandomi la stessa sofferenza....e proponendomi di tornare dallo psicologo...

E dicendomi: sei solo stata una amica di penna per lui...una illusa....

Le ho chiesto se l'illusa non è lei...e se non crede di aver bisogno lei di un medico ....per pensare davvero di aver salvato capri e cavoli....


Perchè provo questa rabbia...VERSO LUI...VERSO LEI....

Perchè non riprendo la mia vita e me ne sbatto di questi due???


Ho una voglia sottile che entrambi soffrano per tutto il male che ho sentito...e per quello che lui mi ha fatto....Spero non abbiano pace....nemmeno un minuto...


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> .........Perchè non riprendo la mia vita e me ne sbatto di questi due???...


Forse perchè non ti soffermi a sufficienza su questa tua frase sopra.

Ha un tale significato che fa pure paura che tu stessa l'abbia scritta .....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

*dererum*



> Perchè non riprendo la mia vita e me ne sbatto di questi due???


 
ehhh...perchè?

li è il nodo della fazenda.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Forse perchè non ti soffermi a sufficienza su questa tua frase sopra.
> 
> Ha un tale significato che fa pure paura che tu stessa l'abbia scritta .....


 
Mi sento ferita..nell'orgoglio...profondamente....
Sono io quella che si sente tradita PARADOSSO!!!!

Alla fine di tutto questo ho imparato che i sentimenti non servono a niente...l'importante è apparire una famigliola felice che prova un teporino accettabile per sopravvivere.....

E io che ho investito tutta me stessa in questa storia mi ritrovo a passare per pazza
IO!!!
Non due che vivono nella più assoluta ipocrisia

MA CHE MONDO E'????


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi sento ferita..nell'orgoglio...profondamente....
> Sono io quella che si sente tradita PARADOSSO!!!!
> 
> Alla fine di tutto questo ho imparato che i sentimenti non servono a niente...l'importante è apparire una famigliola felice che prova un teporino accettabile per sopravvivere.....
> ...


 
è un mondo fatto anche di persone di cacca.


pare che porti bene a schiacciarle.

poi pero' la puzza te la devi levare Tu cara dererum...e lavandosi si impara....anche se fa male... ma niente e a gratisss ..come sai..


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è un mondo fatto anche di persone di cacca.
> 
> 
> pare che porti bene a schiacciarle.
> ...


 
Fa molto male...molto....

Ho le immagini di noi due insieme.....di noi due parlando...camminando....condividendo..facendo l'amore......Ho le lacrime agli occhi al solo pensiero che lui possa cercare di cancellare tutto questo........

Lo so..so quello che ha fatto anche a lei.......ma io lo amo lo stesso...non riesco a non farlo....chi dice che non si amino anche i lati negativi quando si ama? 


CI ho creduto così tanto che adesso non posso pensare che sia davvero così capace di fare piazza pulita......


In realtà non è così....lo vedo che è combattuto....dice di aver fatto una scelta e poi ...mi parla........................................condivide con me........................................



Odio questa situazione...vorrei non averlo mai conosciuto....

Ora riesco solo ad aumentare la rabbia che provo e a fare una cazzata dopo l'altra......


ODIO ME STESSA


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

> Lo so..so quello che ha fatto anche a lei.......ma io lo amo lo stesso...non riesco a non farlo....chi dice che non si amino anche i lati negativi quando si ama?


 
Io non lo dico. quando si è innammorati si rincojonisce completamente.


e mi fermo qui per ora....senno' mando a fuoco tutto in cucina...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io non lo dico. quando si è innammorati si rincojonisce completamente.
> 
> 
> e mi fermo qui per ora....senno' mando a fuoco tutto in cucina...


 
Esatto devo essere proprio una rincoglionita...Cosa non va in me??


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi sento ferita..nell'orgoglio...profondamente....
> Sono io quella che si sente tradita PARADOSSO!!!!
> 
> Alla fine di tutto questo ho imparato che i sentimenti non servono a niente...l'importante è apparire una famigliola felice che prova un teporino accettabile per sopravvivere.....
> ...


A mio parere ti manca ancora un pezzo, ... ma sei sulla buona strada per vivere nella realtà più tragica del nostro mondo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I sentimenti hanno una loro utilità e servono a molto, ... ma è diverso utilizzarli dal farsi utilizzare da loro.

Come hai detto sopra, sei entrata dopo di loro ... in qualsiasi investimento finanziario questo ti penalizza ..... dai primi arrivati: non hai speranze di avere dei vantaggi da questo.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> A mio parere ti manca ancora un pezzo, ... ma sei sulla buona strada per vivere nella realtà più tragica del nostro mondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Già...forse il problema è che non vedo i sentimenti come un investimento finanziario.....

Ho mandato tutto a farsi benedire quando mi sono innamorata...non ho tenuto conto del mio interesse...nel modo più assoluto.....

Ecco perchè ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...con 5 chili anche in più addosso...continuo a mangiare...dalla rabbia....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*dererum*

Davvero non capisco questo tuo ricordare con nostalgia i momenti passati con lui sapendo che lui tradiva anche te con tutte le menzogne che ti raccontava!
Davvero non riesco a capire ..che valore puoi dare a quello che ti ha dato che era falso e che si basava sulla sua assoluta disistima nei tuoi confronti che ti ha anche detto e che dimostrsa riprovandoci...
La moglie poveretta ha i suoi motivi per impegnarsi a illudersi in qualcosa di buono ..si sentirebbe di aver progettato e vissuto e fatto due figli con una merda e non è facile pensare che i proprio figli possano averne ereditato..l'odore..
Ma tu ..dai!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco questo tuo ricordare con nostalgia i momenti passati con lui sapendo che lui tradiva anche te con tutte le menzogne che ti raccontava!
> Davvero non riesco a capire ..che valore puoi dare a quello che ti ha dato che era falso e che si basava sulla sua assoluta disistima nei tuoi confronti che ti ha anche detto e che dimostrsa riprovandoci...
> La moglie poveretta ha i suoi motivi per impegnarsi a illudersi in qualcosa di buono ..si sentirebbe di aver progettato e vissuto e fatto due figli con una merda e non è facile pensare che i proprio figli possano averne ereditato..l'odore..
> Ma tu ..dai!!!


Ma io..si Io....cosa non va?Perchè non riesco ad uscirne?
Mi faccio solo del male...perdendo stima di mestessa...ingrassadno....così  non riesco nemmeno a piacermi fisicamente.....perchè ho bisogno di ridurmi a questi livelli.................................


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Già...forse il problema è che non vedo i sentimenti come un investimento finanziario.....
> 
> Ho mandato tutto a farsi benedire quando mi sono innamorata...non ho tenuto conto del mio interesse...nel modo più assoluto.....
> 
> Ecco perchè ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...con 5 chili anche in più addosso...continuo a mangiare...dalla rabbia....


Se continui a mangiare perdi anche la possibilità di prenderti i più belli in circolazione. Se ti lasci andare, sarà sicuro che rischi di piangere ancora per questa storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Reputo che di soluzioni ce ne siano due: o la si pianta di tentare con le persone (questa la tengo per me), ... oppure, .... scatenarsi e cercare di meglio.

A provare si trova sempre di meglio, ... non esiste al mondo nessuno che possa dirmi il contrario ....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Se continui a mangiare perdi anche la possibilità di prenderti i più belli in circolazione. Se ti lasci andare, sarà sicuro che rischi di piangere ancora per questa storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sto davvero male....


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sto davvero male....


Una bella ragazza come te che sta male per una storia (traquilli carissimi del forum ... so cosa dico), ... è un autentico insulto a chi non ha alcuna possibilità in questo senso.

Direi dererumnatura, ... di non sciupare il tempo, ... va bene piangersi sopra e lo trovo anche terapeutico per moltre altre cose, ... ma direi di dare uno stop adesso ....   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sempre che a 70 anni tu non voglia pensare a questo periodo ed insultarti senza ritegno sul fatto che hai buttato al vento settimane o mesi... per niente, ... quando in mezzo secondo potevi trovare 100 volte meglio ....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Una bella ragazza come te che sta male per una storia (traquilli carissimi del forum ... so cosa dico), ... è un autentico insulto a chi non ha alcuna possibilità in questo senso.
> 
> Direi dererumnatura, ... di non sciupare il tempo, ... va bene piangersi sopra e lo trovo anche terapeutico per moltre altre cose, ... ma direi di dare uno stop adesso ....
> 
> ...


Sono disgustata...solo disgustata..da lui..e da lei....e dal mondo intero.......anche da me stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*senza esagerare*

Senza pretendere di trovare un uomo affascinante in quattro e quattr..otto... mandare al tizio infame dei confetti falqui virtuali (visto che il pacchetto che avresti dovuto mandargli non l'hai mandato e gli avrebbe fatto capire che doveva piantarla..) e non rispondergli più..
Ma ti rendi conto che quello sta aspettando che ti sbollisca la rabbia per riprovarci...pronto a raccontare, qualora tu rivelassi la cosa alla moglie, che sei una pazza...?
Pensa a cosa pensa di te a quanto ti disprezza dal collo in su e quanto ti apprezza per il resto e forse riesci a tagliare ogni contatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che è più viscido di un'anguilla!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi ha dato della pazza....della disgrazzziata ( è francese)....augurandomi la stessa sofferenza....e proponendomi di tornare dallo psicologo...
> .


 
E tu hai sul MSN i contatti di LEI?!
Ma sei pazza?!
E' grottesco tutto ciò!!!!
ESCINE QUANTO PRIMA POSSIBILE O SEI PAZZA DAVVERO!
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sono disgustata...solo disgustata..da lui..e da lei....e dal mondo intero.......anche da me stessa.


Da te stessa per cosa ? Per aver scelto di fare quello che ti sentivi di fare !?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Disgustata da loro va più che bene, ... non volevi certo fare ... amici-amici con tutte e due ... spero ?

Hanno già una vita di merda così, ... non credo che tu possa aumentargliela di molto ...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senza pretendere di trovare un uomo affascinante in quattro e quattr..otto... mandare al tizio infame dei confetti falqui virtuali (visto che il pacchetto che avresti dovuto mandargli non l'hai mandato e gli avrebbe fatto capire che doveva piantarla..) e non rispondergli più..
> Ma ti rendi conto che quello sta aspettando che ti sbollisca la rabbia per riprovarci...pronto a raccontare, qualora tu rivelassi la cosa alla moglie, che sei una pazza...?
> Pensa a cosa pensa di te a quanto ti disprezza dal collo in su e quanto ti apprezza per il resto e forse riesci a tagliare ogni contatto
> 
> ...


 
Sono io che lo cerco!Io!E lui risponde...bello bello...aspetta solo che sia io a farmi avanti...per poi dirmi che lui ha scelto.Quindi non è come dici!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E tu hai sul MSN i contatti di LEI?!
> Ma sei pazza?!
> E' grottesco tutto ciò!!!!
> ESCINE QUANTO PRIMA POSSIBILE O SEI PAZZA DAVVERO!
> Un bacio!


 
No di lui!
Ho l'indirizzo mail di lei..grazie comunque...mi aiuti davvero


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Da te stessa per cosa ? Per aver scelto di fare quello che ti sentivi di fare !?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Forse ho davvero bisogno di vedere un esperto...mi sento persa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*Ma...*

...tu vorresti ancora qualcosa con lui?
Intendo con quello lì??!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Forse ho davvero bisogno di vedere un esperto...mi sento persa


Fema ferma ferma ferma ....  ferma tutto per qualche secondo.  ..... 

Non dire mai queste cose in mia presenza, .... l'esperto lo manderei a loro due, ... anche se questo non può farci niente, ... mi piace l'idea che spendano soldi per niente.

Tu non hai bisogno di nessuno, ... un esperto di cosa poi ? Di libri ? Perchè un esperto non sa assolutamente niente di niente, ... sono teorie del cazzo ... partorite da gente inutile.

Se vuoi rivolgerti davvero ad una esperta, ... credo che la persona non sia affatto molto distante da te, .... e ti sorprenderai nello scoprire che sei proprio tu la persona alla quale devi rivolgerti.

Noi stessi, siamo estremamente molto bravi ad ascoltarci ... e molto bravi ad avere soluzioni.

PS: gli stessi psicologi non dicono mica che le risposte sono in noi stessi ? E allora, ... c'è bisogno di pagarli per parlare con noi stessi ?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi sento ferita..nell'orgoglio...profondamente....
> Sono io quella che si sente tradita PARADOSSO!!!!
> 
> Alla fine di tutto questo ho imparato che i sentimenti non servono a niente...l'importante è apparire una famigliola felice che prova un teporino accettabile per sopravvivere.....
> ...


 

lo stesso mondo in cui vivo io .... cara dererum. un mondo dove la "ragion di stato" ha spesso la meglio sui sentimenti veri; ma ciò che io non riesco a capire non è tanto la ragione di stato - che non giustifico ma comprendo - ma non capisco come non si abbia rispetto per il dolore e la sofferenza che si è inferto ad una persona, abbandonandola o relegandola al ruolo di amante dopo che si è condiviso tutto con essa; è proprio li che non riesco a capire; un abbraccio 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi sento ferita..nell'orgoglio...profondamente....
> Sono io quella che si sente tradita PARADOSSO!!!!
> 
> Alla fine di tutto questo ho imparato che i sentimenti non servono a niente...l'importante è apparire una famigliola felice che prova un teporino accettabile per sopravvivere.....
> ...


 

lo stesso mondo in cui vivo io .... cara dererum. un mondo dove la "ragion di stato" ha spesso la meglio sui sentimenti veri; ma ciò che io non riesco a capire non è tanto la ragione di stato - che non giustifico ma comprendo - ma non capisco come non si abbia rispetto per il dolore e la sofferenza che si è inferto ad una persona, abbandonandola o relegandola al ruolo di amante dopo che si è condiviso tutto con essa; è proprio li che non riesco a capire; un abbraccio 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*non per infierire*




bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lo stesso mondo in cui vivo io .... cara dererum. un mondo dove la "ragion di stato" ha spesso la meglio sui sentimenti veri; ma ciò che io non riesco a capire non è tanto la ragione di stato - che non giustifico ma comprendo - ma non capisco come non si abbia rispetto per il dolore e la sofferenza che si è inferto ad una persona, abbandonandola o relegandola al ruolo di amante dopo che si è condiviso tutto con essa; è proprio li che non riesco a capire; un abbraccio





bastardo dentro ha detto:


> bastardo dentro​


Ma come si può credere alla sensibilità di chi sta tradendo infischiandosene della sensibilità della persona con cui vive confidando nella sua fiducia?​Come si può credere alle promesse che fa.. se sta tradendo altre e più alte promesse fatte liberamente?​Capisco che quando si è coinvolti e si sta facendo altrettanto o si è complici dell'inganno non ci si pensa ..ma poi ...si dovrebbe..​Tu ti sei scelto questo nick..la tua ex amante che nick dovrebbe scegliersi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


 

​


----------



## Rebecca (19 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma io..si Io....cosa non va?Perchè non riesco ad uscirne?
> Mi faccio solo del male...perdendo stima di mestessa...ingrassadno....così non riesco nemmeno a piacermi fisicamente.....perchè ho bisogno di ridurmi a questi livelli.................................


Non c'è niente che non va in te. Dici esattamente le stesse frasi che dicevo io 2 mesi fa. Dici le frasi che dicono tutti. E' la cosa più naturale di questo mondo sentirsi così.
Non lo sai, ma ne stai già uscendo, visto che sei qui a chiedertelo...
Se ne esce, se ne esce.
LO SAI CHE SE NE ESCE.
Datti tempo, disperati un po' (che serve), ma non troppo. Solo quello che ti basta per sentirti stanca di questa situazione.
Bacio!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...tu vorresti ancora qualcosa con lui?
> Intendo con quello lì??!!!!!


Non so davvero...non so cosa pensare...non so più quello che sento.....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lo stesso mondo in cui vivo io .... cara dererum. un mondo dove la "ragion di stato" ha spesso la meglio sui sentimenti veri; ma ciò che io non riesco a capire non è tanto la ragione di stato - che non giustifico ma comprendo - ma non capisco come non si abbia rispetto per il dolore e la sofferenza che si è inferto ad una persona, abbandonandola o relegandola al ruolo di amante dopo che si è condiviso tutto con essa; è proprio li che non riesco a capire; un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Esatto..questo non capisco..non lo capisco davvero


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come si può credere alla sensibilità di chi sta tradendo infischiandosene della sensibilità della persona con cui vive confidando nella sua fiducia?​Come si può credere alle promesse che fa.. se sta tradendo altre e più alte promesse fatte liberamente?​Capisco che quando si è coinvolti e si sta facendo altrettanto o si è complici dell'inganno non ci si pensa ..ma poi ...si dovrebbe..​Tu ti sei scelto questo nick..la tua ex amante che nick dovrebbe scegliersi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non si può credere...mi sembra un mostro...un essere fuori dal mondo.....come può??Ma come fa ad essere così abile nel vivere due situazioni in parallelo???

Parlando con me dice di non fare nulla di male......come se fosse meno importante di portarmi a letto...tanto lei pensa che lui non abbia + contatti con me....


E quella cieca poveretta che è convinta di aver vinto il trofeo...

Mi ha augurato di soffrire in futuro quello che sta soffrendo lei......Non ha capito che lei sta soffrendo ora quello che io ho sofferto per due anni....


E' davvero cieca...e io con lei.......vorrei essere un uomo


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non c'è niente che non va in te. Dici esattamente le stesse frasi che dicevo io 2 mesi fa. Dici le frasi che dicono tutti. E' la cosa più naturale di questo mondo sentirsi così.
> Non lo sai, ma ne stai già uscendo, visto che sei qui a chiedertelo...
> Se ne esce, se ne esce.
> LO SAI CHE SE NE ESCE.
> ...


 
E' da mesi che me lo dico...che ne sto uscendo..e poi ho queste ricadute assurde....
ti sentimento per lui e poi di rabbia infinita che cerco di sfogare contro entrambi ...lui per quello che ha fatto per 2 anni e lei ....per esistere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*mi auto cito*




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come si può credere alla sensibilità di chi sta tradendo infischiandosene della sensibilità della persona con cui vive confidando nella sua fiducia?​Come si può credere alle promesse che fa.. se sta tradendo altre e più alte promesse fatte liberamente?​Capisco che quando si è coinvolti e si sta facendo altrettanto o si è complici dell'inganno non ci si pensa ..ma poi ...si dovrebbe..​Tu ti sei scelto questo nick..la tua ex amante che nick dovrebbe scegliersi?


Ma Dererum ..ma tu ti aspetti sensibilità da quello lì che ha trattato in quel modo la moglie e ..te?

Forse non vorresti tornarci, ma vorresti un risarcimento ..poter sapere che lui vorrebbe e respingerlo tu...
O almeno questo mi auguro..

Vorresti qualcosa per non pensare di essere stata tenuta in così poco conto ..ma è impossibile..
Può consolarti il pensiero che ad aver sbagliato a fidarsi e ad amare un uomo che non lo meritava ..non sei sola ...sei in un esercito 

	
	
		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Rebecca (19 Marzo 2007)

*Ricadute*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' da mesi che me lo dico...che ne sto uscendo..e poi ho queste ricadute assurde....
> ti sentimento per lui e poi di rabbia infinita che cerco di sfogare contro entrambi ...lui per quello che ha fatto per 2 anni e lei ....per esistere


Anche quelle sono normali. Io sono ricaduta appena due giorni fa per attacco di invidia. Ma ne sono già fuori. Io ho la sensazione che per te (come per me) sia l'orgoglio a giocare un ruolo molto determinante. Il che non significa star meno male, anzi. Ma è importante riconoscerlo perchè l'orgoglio può trovare altri canali di soddisfazione.
Per quanto riguarda lei... è quello che provo per l'amante del mio ex-amichetto.
Pensa che quando vedevo sua moglie prima non provavo nessuna  pena per lei, mi sembrava solo un grande ostacolo che si metteva impunemente sulla mia strada.
Ieri l'ho vista e dentro di me facevo il tifo per lei. Mi sentivo (assurdo lo so) come lei. Tradita. Quello che voglio dire che questo cambio di prospettiva nei miei pensieri  schizzofrenici verso di lei indica che quello che proviamo per loro non è che un riflesso strumentale del pensiero che abbiamo per lui. Non so se mi sono spiegata. Fatico a quest'ora a verbalizzare pensieri così imprecisi nei contorni ma chiari nella sostanza.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Dererum ..ma tu ti aspetti sensibilità da quello lì che ha trattato in quel modo la moglie e ..te?​
> 
> Forse non vorresti tornarci, ma vorresti un risarcimento ..poter sapere che lui vorrebbe e respingerlo tu...​
> O almeno questo mi auguro..​
> ...


 
Lo immagino...sarei stata più contenta se anche lei lo avesse abbandonato al suo triste destino...
In questo modo mi sento davvero beffata...lui è lì pacifico che con la scusa dello psicologo le sta facendo credere che si sta rimettendo alla pari.....il maritino buono....

e lei ci crede....


sai cosa mi ha scritto oggi lui?? Io ho scelto...capisco non ti piaccia..ma non puoi condannarmi per questo...potevi farlo giustamente in passato per non aver fatto una scelta per due anni..ma non ora......di cosa vai in cerca?....e poi: sto solo cercando di non far cadere nè te nè me nell'ambiguità nuovamente.....


Come dire: lo sai che tanto lei non la lascio...quindi siccome l'unica cosa che posso offrirti è di fare l'amante...stai lontana.....

E' cosi lineare...così improvvisamente onesto...così...VOMITEVOLE!!!


E lei che se lo tiene in queste condizioni mi fa vomitare ancora di più.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche quelle sono normali. Io sono ricaduta appena due giorni fa per attacco di invidia. Ma ne sono già fuori. Io ho la sensazione che per te (come per me) sia l'orgoglio a giocare un ruolo molto determinante. Il che non significa star meno male, anzi. Ma è importante riconoscerlo perchè l'orgoglio può trovare altri canali di soddisfazione.
> Per quanto riguarda lei... è quello che provo per l'amante del mio ex-amichetto.
> Pensa che quando vedevo sua moglie prima non provavo nessuna pena per lei, mi sembrava solo un grande ostacolo che si metteva impunemente sulla mia strada.
> Ieri l'ho vista e dentro di me facevo il tifo per lei. Mi sentivo (assurdo lo so) come lei. Tradita. Quello che voglio dire che questo cambio di prospettiva nei miei pensieri schizzofrenici verso di lei indica che quello che proviamo per loro non è che un riflesso strumentale del pensiero che abbiamo per lui. Non so se mi sono spiegata. Fatico a quest'ora a verbalizzare pensieri così imprecisi nei contorni ma chiari nella sostanza.


Lo capisco..ma mi rifiuto di credere che al giorno d'oggi una DEBBA tenersi un uomo a tutti i costi.......le piace...se lo tiene...nonostante le corna....perchè a 34 anni....con 2 figli....una deve avere le PALLE per mollarlo e pensare di rifarsi una vita....meglio tenersi l'ameba bisognoso di cure specialistiche....


----------



## Old grace (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lo capisco..ma mi rifiuto di credere che al giorno d'oggi una DEBBA tenersi un uomo a tutti i costi.......le piace...se lo tiene...nonostante le corna....perchè a 34 anni....con 2 figli....una deve avere le PALLE per mollarlo e pensare di rifarsi una vita....meglio tenersi l'ameba bisognoso di cure specialistiche....


anche lui ha 34 anni?


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*Ok, ma...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lo capisco..ma mi rifiuto di credere che al giorno d'oggi una DEBBA tenersi un uomo a tutti i costi.......le piace...se lo tiene...nonostante le corna....perchè a 34 anni....con 2 figli....una deve avere le PALLE per mollarlo e pensare di rifarsi una vita....meglio tenersi l'ameba bisognoso di cure specialistiche....


Non fraintendere.
Ma se anche noi saremmo forse (o lo siamo state) disposte a riprendercelo, in ragione di quei bei ricordi che dici di non riuscire a cancellare, nonostante abbiamo sotto gli occhi la pochezza di quello che questi uomini sanno essere, come pretendere che lo facciano loro, le mogli?
Dammi retta, visto che la sto vivendo anch'io. Noi abbiamo un grande vantaggio su di loro: a noi ci mollano. 





Ma davvero, eh!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> anche lui ha 34 anni?


si lui li compie il prossimo maggio e lei ad agosto....ne hanno 33....non 34...


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ho una voglia sottile che entrambi soffrano per tutto il male che ho sentito...e per quello che lui mi ha fatto....Spero non abbiano pace....nemmeno un minuto...


E tu meriti pace per quello che hai fatto a lei? Lui è stronzo e non c'è dubbio,lei una povera fessa,ma tu cosa volevi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*Eh eh eh*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lo capisco..ma mi rifiuto di credere che al giorno d'oggi una DEBBA tenersi un uomo a tutti i costi.......le piace...se lo tiene...nonostante le corna....perchè a 34 anni....con 2 figli....una deve avere le PALLE per mollarlo e pensare di rifarsi una vita....meglio tenersi l'ameba bisognoso di cure specialistiche....


..ma se te lo prenderesti tu che non hai figli con lui ...perché mai non dovrebbe lei..che ha *due* validi motivi...
Del resto lei non è detto che sappia tutto o che quel che sa lo percepisca come te... che lui possa provare ancora attrazione per te non penso che lei lo ignori, ma si s6ta impegnando a recuperare e per lei può essere una cosa accettabile..anche tu non sai tutto quello che c'è tra di loro.
Il fatto è che del loro rapporto tu non dovresti occuparti..non ti riguarda per niente...né, tanto meno, sei nella posizione per giudicarlo.
Non lo dico come accusa..ma devi mettere una distanza tra te e lui e loro ..devi farlo per te..​


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non fraintendere.
> Ma se anche noi saremmo forse (o lo siamo state) disposte a riprendercelo, in ragione di quei bei ricordi che dici di non riuscire a cancellare, nonostante abbiamo sotto gli occhi la pochezza di quello che questi uomini sanno essere, come pretendere che lo facciano loro, le mogli?
> Dammi retta, visto che la sto vivendo anch'io. Noi abbiamo un grande vantaggio su di loro: a noi ci mollano.
> 
> ...


 
Ma non c'è dubbio...eco perchè dico che vorrei essere un uomo...alla fine loro hanno sempre la meglio comunque...

e quindi ...bel trofeo davvero che ci contendiamo....che spettacolo pietoso...ma come ne esco....vorrei cambiare la mia vita...e il mio passato


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*NOOOOO*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma non c'è dubbio...eco perchè dico che vorrei essere un uomo...alla fine loro hanno sempre la meglio comunque...
> 
> e quindi ...bel trofeo davvero che ci contendiamo....*che spettacolo pietoso...ma come ne esco....vorrei cambiare la mia vita...e il mio passato*


Come ne esci? Contemplando lo spettacolo pietoso. 
Come ne esce lui? Ma hai presente cosa hai scritto di lui? Ecco come ne esce! Come un povero cogli....e.
Cambiare la tua vita? Il tuo passato? No dai! Sono le tue scelte e forse se le hai fatte ne è valsa la pena. Io tutto sommato non mi pento. Penso di avere imparato qualcosa, ma non lo considero un tragico errore che comprometterà la mia vita. Un errore sarebbe ora perseverare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*Esagerata*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma non c'è dubbio...eco perchè dico che vorrei essere un uomo...alla fine loro hanno sempre la meglio comunque...
> 
> e quindi ...bel trofeo davvero che ci contendiamo....che spettacolo pietoso...ma come ne esco....vorrei cambiare la mia vita...e il mio passato


Sono stati due anni ..nel corso di una vita un'inezia..tra trentanni non ti ricorderai se non il nome ..almeno il cognome... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lo stesso mondo in cui vivo io .... cara dererum. un mondo dove la "ragion di stato" ha spesso la meglio sui sentimenti veri; ma ciò che io non riesco a capire non è tanto la ragione di stato - che non giustifico ma comprendo - ma non capisco come non si abbia rispetto per il dolore e la sofferenza che si è inferto ad una persona, abbandonandola o relegandola al ruolo di amante dopo che si è condiviso tutto con essa; è proprio li che non riesco a capire; un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ho sempre pensato questo,cioè se si decide di essere amanti si è già consapevoli di avere un ruolo secondario,perchè poi si pretende di più?


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ma se te lo prenderesti tu che non hai figli con lui ...perché mai non dovrebbe lei..che ha *due* validi motivi...​
> Del resto lei non è detto che sappia tutto o che quel che sa lo percepisca come te... che lui possa provare ancora attrazione per te non penso che lei lo ignori, ma si s6ta impegnando a recuperare e per lei può essere una cosa accettabile..anche tu non sai tutto quello che c'è tra di loro.​
> Il fatto è che del loro rapporto tu non dovresti occuparti..non ti riguarda per niente...né, tanto meno, sei nella posizione per giudicarlo.​
> Non lo dico come accusa..ma devi mettere una distanza tra te e lui e loro ..devi farlo per te..​


So che devo farlo per me...ma ora provo solo rabbia.Non si tratta di giudicare..ma p troppo comodo scaricare su di me per 2 anni i motivi della sua scontentezza verso lei ed ora ritornare come un santo accolto tra le braccia della mogliettina che lo perdona...

QUESTO NON SOPPORTO...Vorrei che davvero venisse scaraventato fuori a calci in culo....
allora potrei dirmi contenta ed in pace....

Ma così....................

Che donne dimostriamo di essere io e lei nei confronti di questo signore.....???
Alla fine ho l'impressione davvero che alla fine i lor signori abbiano sempre una via di uscita...sempre.

Perchè tu non l'hai fatto? Perchè tu sei stata capace di ribellarti a questa condizione?? Perchè tu sei riuscita a farlo filare???

Che diamine.....


Il fatto è che scrivendo quello che scrivo fuori....mi sembra che la rabbia sia più nei confronti di lei...e del fatto che non abbia  coalizzato con me per farlo sentire una merda!

I momenti in cui mi è stata simpatica...sono stati i primi..quando ha tirato fuori il carattere.....poi...nel momento in cui si è fatta di nuovo convincere.........non so..........questa cosa mi fa davvero indiavolare....

Odio l'idea che lui la faccia franca.......................................................................


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Come ne esci? Contemplando lo spettacolo pietoso.
> Come ne esce lui? Ma hai presente cosa hai scritto di lui? Ecco come ne esce! *Come un povero cogli....e.*
> Cambiare la tua vita? Il tuo passato? No dai! Sono le tue scelte e forse se le hai fatte ne è valsa la pena. Io tutto sommato non mi pento. Penso di avere imparato qualcosa, ma non lo considero un tragico errore che comprometterà la mia vita. Un errore sarebbe ora perseverare.


Ma dove??Questo il mese prossimo va a sciare con la famigliola felice e gli amici......
se ne sbatte i cosiddetti delle donne che ha fatto soffrire.....tanto una l'ha recuperata in qualche modo...il letto caldo lo ha assicurato....

e lei si fa portare in giro ....non considerando le corna che gli amici le guardano in continuazione.....la sapevano TUTTI.....tranne lei.....


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*Poverina*

Poverina lasciala stare. Poverina non perchè tradita. Poverina perchè condivide la sua vita con questo coglioncello. Perchè i suoi figli hanno un tale fesso come padre.
Dai che tu hai la fortuna di essere stata mollata.
Ci sono passata appena adesso. So cosa dico, dai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*altra situazione*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> So che devo farlo per me...ma ora provo solo rabbia.Non si tratta di giudicare..ma p troppo comodo scaricare su di me per 2 anni i motivi della sua scontentezza verso lei ed ora ritornare come un santo accolto tra le braccia della mogliettina che lo perdona...
> 
> QUESTO NON SOPPORTO...Vorrei che davvero venisse scaraventato fuori a calci in culo....
> allora potrei dirmi contenta ed in pace....
> ...


Io non avevo bambini in età prescolare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato questo,cioè se si decide di essere amanti si è già consapevoli di avere un ruolo secondario,perchè poi si pretende di più?


Ma perchè è evidente che non senti di essere secondaria all'inizio..tutt'altro...all'inizio avverti solo quella scarica elettrica che ti pervade...poi lo conosci te ne innamori

e non c'è uno...dico uno che non lasci credere che lascerà la moglie che lo rende infelice.....

Salvo poi ritornare all'ovile appena cìè minaccia di burrasca......


Io non mi sono mai vista come l'amante...
Ma come una donna che si è innamorata di un uomo.Ricambiata
Per me il matrimonio è un pezzo di carta
Nè più nè meno...

Perchè devo stare legata ad una persona tutta la vita se non provo più quello che provavo prima...se come dico non riesco più a dialogare...a fare progetti...ad aver voglia di costruire....se ho voglia di passare il mio tempo con un altro???

Ma siamo forse ancora negli anni 30??

Ma per favore..

Eppure funziona così....tutte le idee moderne...VANNO A FARSI BENEDIRE!!

Evviva la comodità del focolare......altro che brave heart...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non avevo bambini in età prescolare...


 
Ma dai..non ci credo....tu hai le palle adesso e le avresti avute anche prima...

In età prescolare...così crescono credendo che il matrimonio sia la tomba del rispetto..e dell'amore sincero....meglio vivere nell'ipocrisia.


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*gli sci della felicità?????*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma dove??Questo il mese prossimo va a sciare con la famigliola felice e gli amici......
> se ne sbatte i cosiddetti delle donne che ha fatto soffrire.....tanto una l'ha recuperata in qualche modo...il letto caldo lo ha assicurato....
> 
> e lei si fa portare in giro ....non considerando le corna che gli amici le guardano in continuazione.....la sapevano TUTTI.....tranne lei.....


Andare a sciare con gli amici ti farebbe ora sentire felice?
Sarà questo che renderà felice lui?
Senti se ti ha cercata qualcosa gli manca. Qualcosa che nella sua vita non troverà mai. 
Alla favoletta del matrimonio felice non ci crederò mai.
Se poi per te essere felici significa adeguarsi, come fa lui, a una situazione che non ci soddisfa appieno, facciamolo anche noi: raccattiamoci su il primo che incontriamo per strada, andiamoci a sciare e avremo un bel letto caldo e una felicità come quella del tuo amichetto. Blah. Io non ci metterei la firma.


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

La migliore vendetta che puoi perpetrare è... essere felice.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono stati due anni ..nel corso di una vita un'inezia..tra trentanni non ti ricorderai se non il nome ..almeno il cognome...


 
Ma si...se ci penso........

Sai perchè ne ho parlato a lei?Ora lo so....non potevo accettare di passare...inosservata...

Come se non fossi esistita....


Pensa se non glielo avessi detto....non sarebbe cambiato il risultato....ma lei non avrebbe mai saputo che per 2 anni sono esistita....lui le avrebbe tenuto nascosto per sempre la verità!!!!!

E NO!Si è divertito?Si è approfittato di questa povera idiota che ha creduto nel suo amore?Adesso fai quel minimo di fatica che ti serve per sopravvivere accanto ad una che ti guarda come se non ti avesse mai conosciuto.....


----------



## Old grace (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Andare a sciare con gli amici ti farebbe ora sentire felice?
> Sarà questo che renderà felice lui?
> Senti se ti ha cercata qualcosa gli manca. Qualcosa che nella sua vita non troverà mai.
> Alla favoletta del matrimonio felice non ci crederò mai.
> Se poi per te essere felici significa adeguarsi, come fa lui, a una situazione che non ci soddisfa appieno, facciamolo anche noi: raccattiamoci su il primo che incontriamo per strada, andiamoci a sciare e avremo un bel letto caldo e una felicità come quella del tuo amichetto. Blah. Io non ci metterei la firma.


il problema è che è lei che lo cerca ... lui sta ribadendo di aver scelto. o mi sbaglio, dererum?


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*Era chiaro*



grace ha detto:


> il problema è che è lei che lo cerca ... lui sta ribadendo di aver scelto. o mi sbaglio, dererum?


Era chiaro. Ribadisco il discorso.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> E tu meriti pace per quello che hai fatto a lei? Lui è stronzo e non c'è dubbio,lei una povera fessa,ma tu cosa volevi?


Ma cosa ho fatto??Io..a lei?? Le ho solo aperto gli occhi...
Mica l'ho tradita io...per favore...non ci credo a questi attacchi di buonismo acuto.

Mica sono stata io a metterla incinta e poi a tradirla 

Mica sono stata io a dirle che non l'amavo più e che volevo provare a lasciarla....


Io??Cosa le ho fatto??Le ho fatto conoscere chi aveva accanto.

Non era mio diritto? forse..adesso siamo in due un po' più consapevoli delle cose della vita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*Sinceramente*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma dai..non ci credo....tu hai le palle adesso e le avresti avute anche prima...
> 
> In età prescolare...così crescono credendo che il matrimonio sia la tomba del rispetto..e dell'amore sincero....meglio vivere nell'ipocrisia.


Non lo so..
Come si reagisce di fronte a un tradimento è sempre individuale e contingente al momento e non prevedibile...
Ho sorpreso me stessa...soprattutto perché l'ho raccontato a tutti ...e ora non ne sono contenta..sono di carattere aperto, ma riservata...
E' per dire che non si sa come si reagisce e capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma capisco anche la moglie che vuole riprovarci..
Del resto Bastardo Dentro e Verena ci insegnano che ci si può riprovare con sincerità..
Nello specifico il tuo ex è stato particolarmente spregevole con la moglie e con te...ma, ripeto, non devi più tormentarti con questi pensieri.
E' finita..come finiscono tante storie...
Vivrai cose più belle e serene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Poverina lasciala stare. Poverina non perchè tradita. Poverina perchè condivide la sua vita con questo coglioncello. Perchè i suoi figli hanno un tale fesso come padre.
> Dai che tu hai la fortuna di essere stata mollata.
> Ci sono passata appena adesso. So cosa dico, dai.


 
Poverina cosa??
Poverino era il cane di mio nonno nato con una palla sola invece che con due!

Poverino è chi si sceglie il proprio destino...Le è capitato lui...ci ha fatto due figli...e allora??Se lo deve subire per tutta la vita??Ha 33 anni!E non siamo più ai tempi della gleba....
Ma quante ragazze madri ci sono che tirano su i figli in maniera esemplare???

Poverina cosa?


----------



## Old grace (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Poverina cosa??
> Poverino era il cane di mio nonno nato con una palla sola invece che con due!
> 
> Poverino è chi si sceglie il proprio destino...Le è capitato lui...ci ha fatto due figli...e allora??Se lo deve subire per tutta la vita??Ha 33 anni!E non siamo più ai tempi della gleba....
> ...


tu non ammetti nessuna possibilità che lei ne sia ancora innamorata o che loro possano riprovarci sul serio?


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Poverina cosa??
> Poverino era il cane di mio nonno nato con una palla sola invece che con due!
> 
> Poverino è chi si sceglie il proprio destino...*Le è capitato lui...ci ha fatto due figli...e allora??Se lo deve subire per tutta la vita??*Ha 33 anni!E non siamo più ai tempi della gleba....
> ...


Poverina per i motivi che hai detto tu. E che io ho evidenziato.
Pensaci un attimo. Faresti davvero cambio con lei?
Io se dovessi far cambio con lei o co te, preferirei essere te!


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma perchè è evidente che non senti di essere secondaria all'inizio..tutt'altro...all'inizio avverti solo quella scarica elettrica che ti pervade...poi lo conosci te ne innamori
> 
> e non c'è uno...dico uno che non lasci credere che lascerà la moglie che lo rende infelice.....
> 
> ...


Che non credi al matrimonio era chiaro altrimenti non avresti cercato di rovinarne uno,lui è molto stronzo perchè ha giocato con entrambe,scusami se sono schietta ma non dirmi che tu non ti sentivi l'amante,io la vedo come una scusa,fare l'amante quindi significa stare con qualcuno che ci piace ma è meglio se impegnato così non abbiamo obblighi verso di lui.Non bisognerebbe mai illudersi(so benissimo che dirlo è facile farlo difficile)questo non si fa scrupoli atradire la moglie,la donna con cui ha deciso di vivere e ha 2 figli e dovrebbe preoccuparsi dell'altra donna? Ma dai l'altra serve a distrarsi lastoria vera,quella impegnativa la vive già.Un'ultima cosa,sei liberissima di non credere al matrimonio,ma no di rovinare i sogni di chi ci crede(naturalmente la parte più grossa l'ha fatta lui)perchè rovinarsi la vita? puoi avere tutte le storie che vuoi con uomini liberi e per una volta essere veramente la donna principale


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> tu non ammetti nessuna possibilità che lei ne sia ancora innamorata o che loro possano riprovarci sul serio?


Che lei ci possa riprovare sul serio non ho dubbi.
Su lui parecchi.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so..​
> Come si reagisce di fronte a un tradimento è sempre individuale e contingente al momento e non prevedibile...​
> Ho sorpreso me stessa...soprattutto perché l'ho raccontato a tutti ...e ora non ne sono contenta..sono di carattere aperto, ma riservata...​
> E' per dire che non si sa come si reagisce e capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma capisco anche la moglie che vuole riprovarci..​
> ...


Me lo auguro. 

Detto questo...non ci credo.non posso generalizzare: ci saranno casi di sincero pentimento.I nostri amici lo dimostrano.
L'ardua sentenza ai posteri.Mia madre oggi mi ha detto..quando le parlavo di queste donne che si tengono i mariti a tutti i costi: chi la dura la vince...

Ecco brava..si tengono i trofei...salvo poi vivere una vita infelice....ma da sposate.
Io non ci credo....non si può tenere insieme ciò che viene rotto così traumaticamente....o meglio si può....ma si vedono sempre le incrinature....

chi si accontenta gode.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Andare a sciare con gli amici ti farebbe ora sentire felice?
> Sarà questo che renderà felice lui?
> *Senti se ti ha cercata qualcosa gli manca. Qualcosa che nella sua vita non troverà mai. *
> *Alla favoletta del matrimonio felice non ci crederò mai.*
> Se poi per te essere felici significa adeguarsi, come fa lui, a una situazione che non ci soddisfa appieno, facciamolo anche noi: raccattiamoci su il primo che incontriamo per strada, andiamoci a sciare e avremo un bel letto caldo e una felicità come quella del tuo amichetto. Blah. Io non ci metterei la firma.


 
No infatti.
Mai e poi mai...ma nella maggiorparte dei casi chi si adegua vive molto più sereno.La vita è fatta per chi si accontenta...


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma cosa ho fatto??Io..a lei?? Le ho solo aperto gli occhi...
> Mica l'ho tradita io...per favore...non ci credo a questi attacchi di buonismo acuto.
> 
> Mica sono stata io a metterla incinta e poi a tradirla
> ...


Non scaricare tutto su di lui,è un uomo che non vale nulla,non c'è dubbio ma tu hai collaborato,non sei stata costretta lo sapevi a quello che andavi incontro ,quindi hai la tua parte di colpe anche tu


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*Lila*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Che non credi al matrimonio era chiaro altrimenti non avresti cercato di rovinarne uno,lui è molto stronzo perchè ha giocato con entrambe,scusami se sono schietta ma non dirmi che tu non ti sentivi l'amante,io la vedo come una scusa,fare l'amante quindi significa stare con qualcuno che ci piace ma è meglio se impegnato così non abbiamo obblighi verso di lui.Non bisognerebbe mai illudersi(so benissimo che dirlo è facile farlo difficile)questo non si fa scrupoli atradire la moglie,la donna con cui ha deciso di vivere e ha 2 figli e dovrebbe preoccuparsi dell'altra donna? Ma dai l'altra serve a distrarsi lastoria vera,quella impegnativa la vive già.Un'ultima cosa,sei liberissima di non credere al matrimonio,ma no di rovinare i sogni di chi ci crede(naturalmente la parte più grossa l'ha fatta lui)perchè rovinarsi la vita? puoi avere tutte le storie che vuoi con uomini liberi e per una volta essere veramente la donna principale


Lila, sono i traditori che non credono nel matrimonio.
Non le/gli amanti.
Io ci credo. Non ho mai tradito e non lo farei mai (a meno che non consideriamo tradimento la mia scappatella con il mio ex mentre stavo con il mio sposato).
Ma credo al matrimonio sostanziale, non al legame legale di due di cui uno va in cerca fuori. Ma dai, come puoi seriamente pensare che LEI abbia cercato di rovinarne uno? Mi sembra una lettura molto superficiale. Scusa, non voglio offenderti, ma davvero, sentire queste cose!!!
E non venire a dire che quella con la moglie è una storia vera!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Non scaricare tutto su di lui,è un uomo che non vale nulla,non c'è dubbio ma tu hai collaborato,non sei stata costretta lo sapevi a quello che andavi incontro ,quindi hai la tua parte di colpe anche tu


 
non cì dubbio
ma non verso di lei
sono risponsabile solo per me stessa..non ho sposato nessuno io...nè ero impegnata


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*Via...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> No infatti.
> Mai e poi mai...ma nella maggiorparte dei casi chi si adegua vive molto più sereno.La vita è fatta per chi si accontenta...


Non ci credo che ci credi. Se così è, rinnovo l'invito. Suvvia doman di sera, usciamo e tiriamoci su il primo che ci capita. Così saremo serene.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> il problema è che è lei che lo cerca ... lui sta ribadendo di aver scelto. o mi sbaglio, dererum?


 
si lo ribadisce..ma rmane online in chat...e poi....mi risponde dolcemente........

capisci????


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> tu non ammetti nessuna possibilità che lei ne sia ancora innamorata o che loro possano riprovarci sul serio?


certo lei è innamorata.ma la fiducia..è persa...cosa vuoi riprovare a fare cosa??


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Poverina per i motivi che hai detto tu. E che io ho evidenziato.
> Pensaci un attimo. Faresti davvero cambio con lei?
> Io se dovessi far cambio con lei o co te, preferirei essere te!


 
ma si.....................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*Rispetto a questo..*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> si lo ribadisce..ma rmane online in chat...e poi....mi risponde dolcemente........
> 
> capisci????


noi donne siamo strane ..se uno non ci parla più è un cafone ..se ci parla con dolcezza e affetto è un viscido ambiguo...
Cosa dovrebbe fare per fare la cosa giusta?
Diglielo e magari la farà..
Buonanotte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Lila, sono i traditori che non credono nel matrimonio.
> Non le/gli amanti.
> Io ci credo. Non ho mai tradito e non lo farei mai (a meno che non consideriamo tradimento la mia scappatella con il mio ex mentre stavo con il mio sposato).
> Ma credo al matrimonio sostanziale, non al legame legale di due di cui uno va in cerca fuori. Ma dai, come puoi seriamente pensare che LEI abbia cercato di rovinarne uno? Mi sembra una lettura molto superficiale. Scusa, non voglio offenderti, ma davvero, sentire queste cose!!!
> E non venire a dire che quella con la moglie è una storia vera!!!


Forse con la moglie non sarà una storia vera ma quella con l'amante vale ancora meno,superficiale è chi vuole qualcosa sapendo che non le spetta e quando si trova la realtà sbattuta in faccia ci rimane male,che i traditori non credono nel matrimonio è giusto ma anche le amanti, ti racconto una mia esperienza:qualche anno fa ho conosciuto un uomo che devo dire tuttora mi piace parecchio(è il mio vicino),lui è sposato ma diceva di essere innamorato di me(tuttora continua con questa balla)io ho pensato che è soltanto un uomo che non vale nulla e poi mi sono detta,lila lui è stronzo ma tu no,se vuole fare il traditore che lo faccia con qualcuna che vale quanto lui,io credo nell'amore ricambiato e chi sta con due persone contemporaneamente non ha mai amato,posso solo illudermi,e usare le sue balle per discolparmi


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Che non credi al matrimonio era chiaro altrimenti non avresti cercato di rovinarne uno,lui è molto stronzo perchè ha giocato con entrambe,scusami se sono schietta ma non dirmi che tu non ti sentivi l'amante,io la vedo come una scusa,fare l'amante quindi significa stare con qualcuno che ci piace ma è meglio se impegnato così non abbiamo obblighi verso di lui.Non bisognerebbe mai illudersi(so benissimo che dirlo è facile farlo difficile)questo non si fa scrupoli atradire la moglie,la donna con cui ha deciso di vivere e ha 2 figli e dovrebbe preoccuparsi dell'altra donna? Ma dai l'altra serve a distrarsi lastoria vera,quella impegnativa la vive già.Un'ultima cosa,sei liberissima di non credere al matrimonio,ma no di rovinare i sogni di chi ci crede(naturalmente la parte più grossa l'ha fatta lui)perchè rovinarsi la vita? puoi avere tutte le storie che vuoi con uomini liberi e per una volta essere veramente la donna principale


ma rovinare cosa?il castello di sabbia.........
tu credi ancora alle tentatrici che rovinano i matrimoni...
io credo alle scelte personali..

E' vero non era libero.ma i sogni degli altri sono solo sogni...se sono sogni...
Evviva la realtà..nuda e cruda.


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Me lo auguro.
> 
> Detto questo...non ci credo.non posso generalizzare: ci saranno casi di sincero pentimento.I nostri amici lo dimostrano.
> L'ardua sentenza ai posteri.Mia madre oggi mi ha detto..quando le parlavo di queste donne che si tengono i mariti a tutti i costi: chi la dura la vince...
> ...


Sono sicura che troverai un uomo che ti amerà veramente,mettendoti al centro della sua vita,gli sbagli servono a non farci sbagliare più,adesso vivi serena


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Forse con la moglie non sarà una storia vera ma quella con l'amante vale ancora meno,superficiale è chi vuole qualcosa sapendo che non le spetta e quando si trova la realtà sbattuta in faccia ci rimane male,che i traditori non credono nel matrimonio è giusto ma anche le amanti, ti racconto una mia esperienza:qualche anno fa ho conosciuto un uomo che devo dire tuttora mi piace parecchio(è il mio vicino),lui è sposato ma diceva di essere innamorato di me(tuttora continua con questa balla)io ho pensato che è soltanto un uomo che non vale nulla e poi mi sono detta,lila lui è stronzo ma tu no,se vuole fare il traditore che lo faccia con qualcuna che vale quanto lui,io credo nell'amore ricambiato e chi sta con due persone contemporaneamente non ha mai amato,posso solo illudermi,e usare le sue balle per discolparmi


 
Ma che credi??Anche io ne ho mandati a decine a stendere...ma perchè non mi sono mai innamorata...con lui è successo.
Succede di innamorarsi..e allora?Chi dice che devi per forza vivere tutta la vita con una persona...MA dove??nel 35 avanti cristo forse.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> noi donne siamo strane ..se uno non ci parla più è un cafone ..se ci parla con dolcezza e affetto è un viscido ambiguo...​
> Cosa dovrebbe fare per fare la cosa giusta?​
> Diglielo e magari la farà..​
> Buonanotte


seguire il suo cuore.

un bacio a te


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Sono sicura che troverai un uomo che ti amerà veramente,mettendoti al centro della sua vita,gli sbagli servono a non farci sbagliare più,adesso vivi serena


 
speriamo........................................................


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma rovinare cosa?il castello di sabbia.........
> tu credi ancora alle tentatrici che rovinano i matrimoni...
> io credo alle scelte personali..
> 
> ...


Volevo dire che il sogno di sua moglie era anche la sua realtà,adesso starà a lei decidere se questa può essere modificatain meglio o in peggio,io non riuscirei a dimenticare un tradimento,ma c'è tanta gente che lo fa e non vuol dire accontentarsi di una vita blanda ma superare,capire e iniziaread amare nuovamente,è una cosa difficile,per me impossibile ma molti ci riescono


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non ci credo che ci credi. Se così è, rinnovo l'invito. Suvvia doman di sera, usciamo e tiriamoci su il primo che ci capita. Così saremo serene.


no...non ci credo affatto.


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> noi donne siamo strane ..se uno non ci parla più è un cafone ..se ci parla con dolcezza e affetto è un viscido ambiguo...​
> Cosa dovrebbe fare per fare la cosa giusta?​
> Diglielo e magari la farà..​
> Buonanotte


Il problema non è come lo dicono, ma QUELLO che dicono.
Baci a tutte/i.
Sono demolita.
Notte


----------



## Rebecca (20 Marzo 2007)

*allora per favore*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> no...non ci credo affatto.


Allora, per favore, non dimenticarlo!
Baci


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma che credi??Anche io ne ho mandati a decine a stendere...ma perchè non mi sono mai innamorata...con lui è successo.
> Succede di innamorarsi..e allora?Chi dice che devi per forza vivere tutta la vita con una persona...MA dove??nel 35 avanti cristo forse.


Ma io non ho detto che se si sta male con una persona si deve rimanere con essa ugualmente,ma che è esempio di maturità(parola che lui non conosce)interrompere quello che non va per iniziare liberamente quello che ci piace


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Volevo dire che il sogno di sua moglie era anche la sua realtà,adesso starà a lei decidere se questa può essere modificatain meglio o in peggio,io non riuscirei a dimenticare un tradimento,ma c'è tanta gente che lo fa e non vuol dire accontentarsi di una vita blanda ma superare,capire e iniziaread amare nuovamente,è una cosa difficile,per me impossibile ma molti ci riescono


anche per me è impossibile.ma evidentemente mi sbaglio.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che se si sta male con una persona si deve rimanere con essa ugualmente,ma che è esempio di maturità(parola che lui non conosce)interrompere quello che non va per iniziare liberamente quello che ci piace


 
oh...questo volevo dire
ora ci capiamo

bon...vi ringrazio tutti per queste parole...e per il vostro incoraggiamento

Un bacio


----------



## Old grace (20 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che se si sta male con una persona si deve rimanere con essa ugualmente,ma che è esempio di maturità(parola che lui non conosce)interrompere quello che non va per iniziare liberamente quello che ci piace


anche da come lo descrivi tu, la responsabilità è tutta di lui.
e allora che c'entra dererum? perché dire che ha rovinato un matrimonio?
dererum non c'entra niente. ha fatto solo la comparsa all'interno di una crisi matrimoniale. scusa la durezza dererum, ma quando ti convincerai di questo, ti verrà voglia di essere la protagonista di una storia tutta tua. e allora ti dimenticherai persino il suo viso. 
buona notte ragazze, vado a nanna


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh...questo volevo dire
> ora ci capiamo
> 
> bon...vi ringrazio tutti per queste parole...e per il vostro incoraggiamento
> ...


Buona notte


----------



## Verena67 (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Chi dice che devi per forza vivere tutta la vita con una persona...MA dove??nel 35 avanti cristo forse.


 
Non lo dice nessuno, ma è quello che spesso capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il che va benissimo per chi - insieme, in due - nel matrimonio ci crede, meno bene per chi è stato usato - come diceva prima non ricordo se Lila - come COMPARSA nella storia matrimoniale di altre due persone, che dopo aver usato e spremuto emotivamente quella persona vanno avanti felici o meno felici nel tramonto.

Piuttosto ti inviterei a riflettere sul fatto che non ti sei innamorata DI ALTRI (liberi) bensì di LUI!

Ho una cara amica iscritta ad un agenzia matrimoniale che malgrado numerosissimi incontri, alcuni con persone piacevoli, mi dice che "Non scatta mai il clic".

Ragazze, ma siamo sicure che sto clic benedetto debba sempre scattare?! Non si può provare a lasciare da parte le fantasia e conoscere bene qualcuno di interessante e positivo che con il tempo possa diventare importante per noi?!

Non dico una persona che ci disgusti fisicamente, ma secondo me non è normale che su 15 incontri con persone ADEGUATE, NEPPURE UNA PIACCIA!!!!!

Evidentemente c'è sotto qualcosa di piu', una difesa, un non  voler instradarsi su strade sentite come definitive....

Io fossi in te Dererum metterei un attimo da parte certe sofferenze per persone ESTRANEE, che fanno la loro vita al di fuori di te e che non ti meritano, e mi dedicherei invece a questo, a riflettere su ciò che vuoi davvero dalla vita...

Un abbraccio, ti sono vicina!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (20 Marzo 2007)

*solo quando...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> La rabbia che provo è troppo profonda....
> Non posso credere di aver vissuto questa cosa con uno che dice ora di amare sua moglie ma mi risponde alla chat chiedendomi come vanno i viaggi come sto.....Mi vuole come amica??
> 
> E lei.....le ho fatto i complimenti dicendole: brava...è ancora con te...ottimo lavoro....
> ...


Dererumnatura bongiorno...io non conosco la tua vicenda...da quello che leggo pero' e' chiaro come tu brami dentro di te la vendetta...vuoi sapere quando riuscirai a fregartene di loro?Quando smetterai di cercare in un modo o nell'altro la vendetta...perche' anche se poi ti dici che non e' giusto augurare il male agli altri...ti piacerebbe da matti che soffrissero...il modo migliore per cercare quello che non si riesce a trovare,e' smettere di cercarlo...ti auguro che piano piano ti passi la rabbia... e la sete di vendetta...se la cosa puo' esserti di supporto,parlo da "semitraditore"...sappi che non esiste nessuna vendetta migliore di quella che riserva il destino per tutti coloro che agiscono male...io l'ho sperimentato...e voglio credere che questa sorta di "tribunale" divino funzioni con tutti senza preferenze...ciao buona giornata!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Già...forse il problema è che non vedo i sentimenti come un investimento finanziario.....
> 
> Ho mandato tutto a farsi benedire quando mi sono innamorata...non ho tenuto conto del mio interesse...nel modo più assoluto.....


Ecco, perchè non incominci adesso?
Perchè?


----------



## Bruja (20 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum....*

Senti, forse sarebbe meglio che ti chiarissi bene le idee................
Questo cialtrone non ha cuore, ma tu pretendi che ragioni secondo cuore............ è un infingardo e mentitore, ma tu pretendi che se ne renda conto, la moglie se lo tiene e vuole ricominciare, ma tu stabilisci che sia un castello di sabbia, cercano nella verità o nella menzogna di tornare ad essere una famiglia e tu dici che devono sapere entrambi che mezza calza sia lei e che merdaccia sia lui!
Bene, adesso lo sanno, ma forsae quello che non hai messo in conto è che questa crisi, per assurdo ha dato loro collante per ricominciare.............. non sarebbe la prima coppia che agisce in questo senso.
Ora tu hai due strade, continuare a macerarti nella rabbia e nel rancore, nonostante la tua tresca sia stata palesata, e non capisco che cosa speri ormai da lui visto che lo conosci e sai quanto vale e quanto NON potrà mai essere un UOMO per come tu lo intendi, o smetterla di perdere tempo dietro a questi due cristi che si contentano esattamente di quello che si fanno bastare e pensare alla tua vita!
In questo restare agganciata ad una relazione penosa, pietosa e che non porta da nessuna parte fai la figura di chi ha talmente poca stima di sè da non credere di meritare di meglio, e di potersene infischiare di questo cialtrone di un seduttore da strapazzo. 
Lascialo a questa donna che come moglie ha ben poca fortuna e come persona si è proprio buttata via...........  tu, perchè vuoi continuare in questo gioco al massacro della tua vita?
Capisco che la rabbia sia tale da non essersi ancora esaurita, ma se ci pensi bene, stai solo sprecando altre energie e risorse della Tua vita per questo onumcolo che nessuna di noi vorrebbe neppure incontrare................questo essere è sì uno "scopatore" ma alla napoletana, di quelle che ramazzano le strade, con tutto il rispetto per la categoria lavoratrice, lui è spazzino nell'animo! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mi sento ferita..nell'orgoglio...profondamente....
> *Sono io quella che si sente tradita PARADOSSO*!!!!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Vorresti qualcosa per non pensare di essere stata tenuta in così poco conto ..ma è impossibile*..


 


dererumnatura ha detto:


> *mi sento davvero beffata*...lui è lì pacifico
> 
> .....
> 
> ...





dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma si...se ci penso........
> 
> Sai perchè ne ho parlato a lei?Ora lo so....*non potevo accettare di passare...inosservata...*
> 
> *Come se non fossi esistita*....


 


Ho trascritto queste frasi che mi appaiono significative.
Voglio dirti che attraverso questi sentimenti ci siamo passate tutte (noi amanti "buttate via"), non avrei saputo descrivere meglio il paradosso del sentirsi tradite.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voglio anche rassicurarti sul fatto che si supera però! Ma devi fare un lavoro di conoscenza di te stessa. 
Prima di tutto: smetti di sentirlo in chat. Butta via tutti i suoi recapiti, quelli di lei, butta via anche il pc se fosse il caso. Stai entrando in un'ossessione che non ha più nulla a che fare con l'amore!
Dovresti riflettere sull'invidia che ti sta logorando, sul cieco senso di rivalsa sulla moglie che ti spinge a farti ancora più del male.
Stai chiedendo proprio a chi ti ha defraudato del tuo amor proprio di rifonderti e così facendo non fai altro che sprofondare ancor di più.
E poi devi davvero aprire gli occhi: forse non la ama ma intanto sta con lei. Non eri più importante di sua moglie o della sua famiglia e, rifletti anche su questo, tu non sei ancora importante per te stessa e chiedi a lui di avallare il tuo valore di donna e di persona. 
Devi sforzarti di accettare che sia andata così. Fa male ma, credimi, è meglio di continuare ad autoflagellarsi come stai continuando a fare.

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non lo dice nessuno, ma è quello che spesso capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci penso spesso e credo che sia una osservazione giusta...

Oggi mi ha risposto lei...dicendo che quella cieca sono stata io.CHe amare vuol dire anche perdonare e che lei gli ha chiesto diverse volte di andare via ma lui è sempre rimasto.Lui le mostra ogni giorno che lei è importante..e ora legge sincerità nei suoi occhi.
quindi sono ridicola..a non riconoscere che il gioco è finito e che lui ama davvero lei soltanto.
Dice che l'ho manipolato mentalmente...e che sono io la causa dei loro momenti di inferno......

A parte queste due ultime frasi..sul resto ha ragione...e anche se fà male riconoscerlo..mi ha solo usata...ed ora passa anche per il maritino che nonostante tutto..sta facendo tutti gli sforzi del mondo per essere bravo

dice che se riusciranno a superare questo momento saranno ancora + forti...e saranno orgogliosi di loro stessi.

che bella storia....possibile che l'unica cinica a questo mondo sia io?


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ci penso spesso e credo che sia una osservazione giusta...
> 
> Oggi mi ha risposto lei...dicendo che quella cieca sono stata io.CHe amare vuol dire anche perdonare e che lei gli ha chiesto diverse volte di andare via ma lui è sempre rimasto.Lui le mostra ogni giorno che lei è importante..e ora legge sincerità nei suoi occhi.
> quindi sono ridicola..a non riconoscere che il gioco è finito e che lui ama davvero lei soltanto.
> ...


Non hai capito ancora il gioco che sta facendo ? Sei intelligente, ... quando non si tratta di te.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti, forse sarebbe meglio che ti chiarissi bene le idee................
> Questo cialtrone non ha cuore, ma tu pretendi che ragioni secondo cuore............ è un infingardo e mentitore, ma tu pretendi che se ne renda conto, la moglie se lo tiene e vuole ricominciare, ma tu stabilisci che sia un castello di sabbia, cercano nella verità o nella menzogna di tornare ad essere una famiglia e tu dici che devono sapere entrambi che mezza calza sia lei e che merdaccia sia lui!
> Bene, adesso lo sanno, ma forsae quello che non hai messo in conto è che questa crisi, per assurdo ha dato loro collante per ricominciare.............. non sarebbe la prima coppia che agisce in questo senso.
> Ora tu hai due strade, continuare a macerarti nella rabbia e nel rancore, nonostante la tua tresca sia stata palesata, e non capisco che cosa speri ormai da lui visto che lo conosci e sai quanto vale e quanto NON potrà mai essere un UOMO per come tu lo intendi, o smetterla di perdere tempo dietro a questi due cristi che si contentano esattamente di quello che si fanno bastare e pensare alla tua vita!
> ...


La rabbia va e viene...mi sento ferita nell'orgoglio...ma capisco che sto solo facendo male a me stessa...non posso pretendere che lui capisca ciò che non ha mai inteso..Lei ha ragione: lui non è mai andato via...e questo le basta per credere che il loro sia un grande amore.Questo mi fa rabbia...ma non so nemmeno o per quale motivo.Se mi chiedo: ma tu..adesso come adesso...saresti davvero disposta a lasciare tutto e a seguirlo in capo al mondo come avresti fatto prima?Mi chiedo...ma io chi ho conosciuto?Di chi ho pensato di innamorarmi?Mah.....non lo so...come potevo aspettarmi di non essere trattata così quando lui non ha avuto pietà per la donna che gli stava dando un figlio....
ed ora con la scusa che si sente diviso ha recuperato credibilità..mentre io sono la manipolatrice mentale di questo uomo!!!Ma che opinione ha questa donna di suo marito???Non ci posso credere!


----------



## Old grace (21 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ci penso spesso e credo che sia una osservazione giusta...
> 
> Oggi mi ha risposto lei...dicendo che quella cieca sono stata io.CHe amare vuol dire anche perdonare e che lei gli ha chiesto diverse volte di andare via ma lui è sempre rimasto.Lui le mostra ogni giorno che lei è importante..e ora legge sincerità nei suoi occhi.
> quindi sono ridicola..a non riconoscere che il gioco è finito e che lui ama davvero lei soltanto.
> ...


ma continui a chiamarlo?


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho trascritto queste frasi che mi appaiono significative.
> Voglio dirti che attraverso questi sentimenti ci siamo passate tutte (noi amanti "buttate via"), non avrei saputo descrivere meglio il paradosso del sentirsi tradite.
> 
> 
> ...


esatto..proprio così


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ma continui a chiamarlo?


 
Abbiamo conversato su IM nelle ultime settimane....quando sopo essere uscita un paio di volte con un tizio ho capito che continuavo a pensare a lui...a fare paragoni...
Lui era online.Il vederlo lì è stata una tentazione troppo forte.e lui ha risposto lasciandomi capire che è diviso...nonostante il fatto che abbia scelto di stare con lei.Ha scelto.Non c'è dubbio.Ma mi sembra una lotta contro i propri sentimenti o una parte di sè.I motivi per cui è ancora lì sono molteplici...sicurezza, serenità, conoscenza di chi è lei...comodità...i FIGLI...i sensi di colpa...una stora che va avanti da 15 anni...che vuoi...sono stata una intrusa...lui riconosce che ha vissuto una storia intensa con me...e profonda...capirai.
Ma ora basta...all'idea di uscire di casa si attacca come una cozza.Me lo ha confermato lei: gli ha chiesto + volte di andare via e lui èsempre rimasto...vorrà dire qualcosa no?
Io non so perchè sto ancora a domandarmi certe cose....quando questa storia era assurda dall'inizio....ma il fatto è che ora mi sento guidata solo dalla rabbia.Ha ragione Bruja dicendo che dovrei usare le mie energie altrimenti.E' diventata una ossessione.E' una storia malata...e penso anche che queste mie esplosioni verso la moglie siano un modo per staccarmi da lui tutte le volte che lo contatto...se lo volessi vicino..anche solo come amico...non farei queste scenate....invece una parte di me...quella che non ascolto...non sa che farsene di un amico che mi ha tradita e fatta soffrire....e anzi...lo svuole sputtanare fino all'ultimo.Ma anche questa è davvero una cosa che non capisco...perchè perdere così tanto tempo?Sono così convinta che ne valga la pena?Che sia l'unico uomo sulla terra che possa amarmi?poveretta me...ha ragione sua moglie...
da qualunque parte la guardo...in questa faccenda sono l'unica perdente...a meno che non decida di riprendermi la mia vita e di fregarmene di questa telenovela in cui ho fatto la comparsa per qualche tempo....anche i ricchi piangono....


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2007)

no..che gioco è?





Fa. ha detto:


> Non hai capito ancora il gioco che sta facendo ? Sei intelligente, ... quando non si tratta di te.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La rabbia va e viene...mi sento ferita nell'orgoglio...ma capisco che sto solo facendo male a me stessa...non posso pretendere che lui capisca ciò che non ha mai inteso..Lei ha ragione: lui non è mai andato via...e questo le basta per credere che il loro sia un grande amore.Questo mi fa rabbia...ma non so nemmeno o per quale motivo.Se mi chiedo: ma tu..adesso come adesso...saresti davvero disposta a lasciare tutto e a seguirlo in capo al mondo come avresti fatto prima?Mi chiedo...ma io chi ho conosciuto?Di chi ho pensato di innamorarmi?Mah.....non lo so...come potevo aspettarmi di non essere trattata così quando lui non ha avuto pietà per la donna che gli stava dando un figlio....
> ed ora con la scusa che si sente diviso ha recuperato credibilità..mentre io sono la manipolatrice mentale di questo uomo!!!Ma che opinione ha questa donna di suo marito???Non ci posso credere!


 
Lo guarda negli occhi e vede che ora sono sinceri.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




così...all'improvviso.....

Ma ditemi vi prego che è uno scherzo.....ma che incubo è questo???


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lo guarda negli occhi e vede che ora sono sinceri....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è vero??quindi lui la ama davvero...e stanno rinsaldando il loro rapporto.....ma è possibile?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Dopo una cosa del genere?? Io non ci posso credere....lei mi dice: la vita a casa non è facile: per lui sarebbe più facile andare via e invece è ancora qui...vorrà dire qualcosa....


Secondo voi...cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Old grace (22 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma è vero??quindi lui la ama davvero...e stanno rinsaldando il loro rapporto.....ma è possibile??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dererum ti prego, sei troppo intelligente per rimanere intrappolata in questa ossessione. sento che soffri molto, e me ne dispiace. 
francamente io credo che sia possibile che stiano recuperando. non è facile capire le dinamiche che si presentano in relazioni lunghe, ma a volte è proprio dopo tempeste del genere che il rapporto - se sopravvive - è rinforzato (a meno che non si tratti di tradimenti seriali).
però tu ritorna in te: lasciali al loro destino e pensa ad altro. che peccato sprecare questo tempo, questi tuoi anni che sono i più belli (sei sulla trentina, ricordo bene?) ...
ora devi darti uno scossone e IMPEDIRTI di continuare a pensare a loro.
non consentirgli di continuare ad abusare della tua vita. un bacio.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> dererum ti prego, sei troppo intelligente per rimanere intrappolata in questa ossessione. sento che soffri molto, e me ne dispiace.
> francamente io credo che sia possibile che stiano recuperando. non è facile capire le dinamiche che si presentano in relazioni lunghe, ma a volte è proprio dopo tempeste del genere che il rapporto - se sopravvive - è rinforzato (a meno che non si tratti di tradimenti seriali).
> però tu ritorna in te: lasciali al loro destino e pensa ad altro. che peccato sprecare questo tempo, questi tuoi anni che sono i più belli (sei sulla trentina, ricordo bene?) ...
> ora devi darti uno scossone e IMPEDIRTI di continuare a pensare a loro.
> non consentirgli di continuare ad abusare della tua vita. un bacio.


si sono sulla trentina...ne ho 33.


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> si sono sulla trentina...ne ho 33.


 
Alle tue domande su lui e su lei ti dirò solo una cosa................. quando una persona non vale niente e non può tendere a niente si accontenta del "piuttosto"............ e se non capisci questo, non capirai tutto il resto! Pensaci bene............
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lo guarda negli occhi e vede che ora sono sinceri....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' sempre suo marito.
Questa frase può suonare antiquata ma se fossi sposata anche tu capiresti. Un marito è diverso dal "ragazzo du jour". Ci sono anni di vita insieme che cementano.
Ho letto una volta che il matrimonio è come un paio di forbici: le lame vanno spesso in direzioni opposte, ma sanno benissimo FRANTUMARE chiunque e qualunque cosa si metta in mezzo....

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' sempre suo marito.
> Questa frase può suonare antiquata ma se fossi sposata anche tu capiresti. Un marito è diverso dal "ragazzo du jour". Ci sono anni di vita insieme che cementano.
> Ho letto una volta che il matrimonio è come un paio di forbici: le lame vanno spesso in direzioni opposte, ma sanno benissimo FRANTUMARE chiunque e qualunque cosa si metta in mezzo....
> 
> Un abbraccio.


Hai ragione sulle forbici, ma di solito non sono normali, sono del tipo tagliacampioni, e se per caso si tagliano a vicenda,  i due pezzi si possono riassemblare solo fra loro.
Ecco perchè il matrimonio ha sempre la precedenza, salvo che proprio non la si voglia prendere in considerazione.
Bruja


----------



## Old laila (22 Marzo 2007)

*questa è la mia storia..*

lei è insieme a lui da due anni...lui ha una relazione con me da 2 ANNI...
pochi mesi dopo essersi fidanzato con lei conosce me..
e iniziamo una storia bellissima...io con lui sto stra bene...e non gli chiedo mai niente...anzi...a volte cerco di farlo ragionare..del resto a me andava bene così..ma lui doveva imparare a sapere quello che voleva veramente.. io che lo adoro...e diventa tutto per me..il migliore amico...l'amante..tutto tranne che un fidanzatooo(in fondo nemmeno lo volevo un fidanzato)...
tre settimane fa lei scopre tutto (o quasi tutto)...inizia a martellarmi di telefonate e io gli paro il culo e non dico mai niente..la sera stessa che lei lo ha scoperto lui viene da me e...facciamo l'amore...
dal giorno dopo.......SCOMPARSO...
ha cambiato il numero di telefono...e dopo vari tentativi miei di sapere come stava..mi risponde in mail che devo cancellare tutto di lui..e che ci stanno riprovando...
inutile stare a dirvi come sto...
mi manca da morire...forse è giusto così...ma mi manca da matti...lui non ha mai fatto niente in questi due anni per farmi stare male...
è stato un angelo...ma ora...mamma mia...evitarmi come la peste..nella mail c'era scritto...."Ho preso in giro tutti tranne TE"....


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*laila*



laila ha detto:


> lei è insieme a lui da due anni...lui ha una relazione con me da 2 ANNI...
> pochi mesi dopo essersi fidanzato con lei conosce me..
> e iniziamo una storia bellissima...io con lui sto stra bene...e non gli chiedo mai niente...anzi...a volte cerco di farlo ragionare..del resto a me andava bene così..ma lui doveva imparare a sapere quello che voleva veramente.. io che lo adoro...e diventa tutto per me..il migliore amico...l'amante..tutto tranne che un fidanzatooo(in fondo nemmeno lo volevo un fidanzato)...
> tre settimane fa lei scopre tutto (o quasi tutto)...inizia a martellarmi di telefonate e io gli paro il culo e non dico mai niente..la sera stessa che lei lo ha scoperto lui viene da me e...facciamo l'amore...
> ...


Diciamo che invece tu hai preso in giro te stessa...............   dici che non hai preteso nulla, un fidanzato neppure lo volevi ma ora sai che mentivi a te stessa!!!
Ora lui volente o nolente ha deciso che sta con la sua ragazza, lei gli avrà imposto la distruzione totale di ogni contatto con te e lui accetta. Questo è quanto.
Non ci sono motivi, ragioni o discussioni............. tu hai fatto l'amante con uno a cui potevi chiedere di essere la sola donna visto che era fidanzato ma non legato definitivamente, non lo hai fatto, devi ritirarti in buin ordine perchè lui non ti avrà ingannato ma quando si è trattao di scegliere ha scelto l'ALTRA e di quello che dice puoi farne conto zero. 
Contano i fatti non le chiacchiere.
In questi due anni mia cara ragazza non ti ha mai fatto stare male perchè tu te ne stavi buona e lui ti ha nascosto bene.
Bruja


----------



## Old laila (22 Marzo 2007)

*si...hai ragione..*

è che forse ho mentito a me stessa...arrivavo da una situazione affettiva umiliante e trovarmi un ragazzo con la faccia d'angelo che mi faceva sentire importante mi ha fatto vedere le stelle..e non sono stata capace di rinunciarci...
ti assicuro che è stato tutto fantastico...TUTTO...e forse ne ero innamorata e non l'ho mai voluto ammettere..
ora mi prendo le mie responsabilità...e ne sto malissimo...è come se mi mancasse l'aria..
ma di colpe non me ne sento...
e poi lei...è pazzesco..come ha fatto a perdonare...
io non sono invidiosa...ma non capisco davvero...


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*laila*



laila ha detto:


> è che forse ho mentito a me stessa...arrivavo da una situazione affettiva umiliante e trovarmi un ragazzo con la faccia d'angelo che mi faceva sentire importante mi ha fatto vedere le stelle..e non sono stata capace di rinunciarci...
> ti assicuro che è stato tutto fantastico...TUTTO...e forse ne ero innamorata e non l'ho mai voluto ammettere..
> ora mi prendo le mie responsabilità...e ne sto malissimo...è come se mi mancasse l'aria..
> ma di colpe non me ne sento...
> ...


Visto che sei molto ragionevole, credo ti debba tenere il bel ricordo e guardare oltre.
Per certi versi posso capire il tuo sconcerto,  quanto a lei du che meravigliarsi, una donna sensibile ed attenta avrebbe dovuto capire che lui era a mezzo servizio.........  evivdentemente le lo tiene anche se l'ha tradita perchè le sta bene lo stesso.
Forza, riorendi la tua vita e cerca di impiegarla con un uomo che possa dedicarsi a te completamente, come vedi queste mezzadrie poagano male tutti, tu che resti solo con dei ricordi e lei che ha un fidanzato che già l'ha adornata di un bel decoro frontale.  E vista la disinvoltura tempo non sarà l'unico.............
Hai il futuro davanti, lascia perdere il resto
Bruja


----------



## Old laila (22 Marzo 2007)

*grazieeeeee*

è bello avere una parola di conforto ..specialmente in una situazione dove invece ti accusano tutti come la mia...
certo che rimarrà uno splendido ricordo...e sono anche sicura che a lui manco da morire..ma adesso ha bisogno di lavarsi un pò la coscienza...
volevo anche a dire a *dererumnatura *che la capisco benissimo...da quando è successo a me ho perso 5 kg...ma SIAMO DONNE E NON E' NOSTRA LA COLPA...
tiriamo fuori le palle porca miseria...
pensa in che situazione sono loro...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

laila ha detto:


> a me ho perso 5 kg...ma SIAMO DONNE E NON E' NOSTRA LA COLPA...
> tiriamo fuori le palle porca miseria...
> pensa in che situazione sono loro...


Laila, stavo già per saltarti addosso a quel "Siamo donne..." ma vedo che ti sei ripresa in corner 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Certo che dobbiamo tirare fuori palle e autostima!! LA VOGLIAMO SMETTERE DI ACCETTARE SITUAZIONI UMILIANTI?!?!?

Se un uomo non sta con noi NON STA CON NOI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Così difficile capirlo?!?!?!?

E che roba, basta con questo femminismo di facciata per cui possono trombarci quando e come vogliono e noi non pretendiamo niente in cambio!!!

Una relazione senza un impegno e una presa di posizione LIMPIDA lascia amaramente il tempo che trova (e spesso solo immondizia puzzolente...)

Tu sei una donna in gamba, richiudi i ricordi (quelli belli) in cassaforte e VAI AVANTI!!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old laila (22 Marzo 2007)

*ehehehe*

si hai ragione...
ma il mio SIAMO DONNE era positivo...
io credo di essermi presa il meglio da lui...ora ne soffro come un cane....ma a dire la verità preferisco essere me che lei...
grazie milleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

laila ha detto:


> si hai ragione...
> ma il mio SIAMO DONNE era positivo...
> io credo di essermi presa il meglio da lui...ora ne soffro come un cane....ma a dire la verità preferisco essere me che lei...
> grazie milleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Comunque resta con noi, qualche momento grigio arriverà comunque ed avere qualcuno con cui comunicare aiuta.............
Bruja


----------



## Old laila (22 Marzo 2007)

*esatto*

se mi volete,...io ci sono...e...HO 33 ANNI...


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Ok*



laila ha detto:


> se mi volete,...io ci sono...e...HO 33 ANNI...


Arruolata!!
Bruja e le altre................


----------



## Old laila (22 Marzo 2007)

*E VOI???*

a parte la "fondatrice del post" che storie avete?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

laila ha detto:


> a parte la "fondatrice del post" che storie avete?


Ciao Laila, benvenuta...

Io ce n'ho 3 o 4 sparse per il forum...


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Laila, benvenuta...
> 
> Io ce n'ho 3 o 4 sparse per il forum...


Tu non fai testo sei il classico "cane sciolto".............  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (22 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu non fai testo sei il classico "cane sciolto".............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa sciolta, plis!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2007)

*Riflessioni*




dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma è vero??quindi lui la ama davvero...e stanno rinsaldando il loro rapporto.....ma è possibile??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dererumnatura ha detto:


> Secondo voi...cosa vuol dire?​


Credo che tu, come tante che si sono trovate a fare le "amanti" abbiano o abbiano avuto un'idea romantica ed esclusiva del rapporto secondo la quale si "ama davvero" una persona sola e questa persona deve soddisfare tutte le esigenze dell'altra.​
Probabilmente è più realistico pensare che nessuno può soddisfare interamente un'altra persona e che carenze ce ne saranno sempre. Forse questa cosa sono mi disposte a capirla i partner ufficiali e soprattutto coniugi o conviventi che hanno già sperimentato la disillusione rispetto al rapporto perfetto.​
Le/gli amanti invece hanno vissuto solo gli aspetti più forti del rapporto e più gratificanti e non percepiscono altra carenza se non quella di non condividere tutto (senza sapere che se lo potessero fare non sarebbe tutto perfetto come immaginano).​
Forse invece si ama percentualmente e, se una persona è amata al 30%, ma in condizioni di "forza", può avere l'impressione di avere un peso maggiore. Di fronte all'obbligo di una scelta nessuno sceglierà il 30% a fronte del 70%, ma ovviamente questa scelta comporta comunque la rinuncia al 30% di cui si sentirà la mancanza.​
Ovvio che se l'amante è libero/a avrà investito il 100% e non potrà che sentire un dolore enorme. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






 ​


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*laila*



laila ha detto:


> se mi volete,...io ci sono...e...HO 33 ANNI...


tenerina lei...


benvenuta sta le crotale cara.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Laila, benvenuta...
> 
> Io ce n'ho 3 o 4 sparse per il forum...


 

entra a cuccia nella tana tu..e metti la testa a posto ora!


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*hihihihihih*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> entra a cuccia nella tana tu..e metti la testa a posto ora!


Questa me la segno come frase del giorno....................... la testa a posto.......... certo che a fantasia...........!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old laila (23 Marzo 2007)

*ma...voi?*

perdonereste un tradimento?
se fidanzati?
ve lo chiedo perchè prima di essere stata amante io sono stata tradita e pur amandolo non l'ho più voluto vederlo...
pensate invece alla mia storia...lei sa (probabilmente) che il ragazzo con cui sta da due anni la tradisce da due anni e si sono subito rimessi insieme.....bha...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*e la coerenza...*



laila ha detto:


> perdonereste un tradimento?
> se fidanzati?
> ve lo chiedo perchè prima di essere stata amante io sono stata tradita e pur amandolo non l'ho più voluto vederlo...
> pensate invece alla mia storia...lei sa (probabilmente) che il ragazzo con cui sta da due anni la tradisce da due anni e si sono subito rimessi insieme.....bha...


...perché tu che sei l'amante ...non ti consideri ugualmente tradita? ..eppure non te lo prenderesti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old laila (23 Marzo 2007)

*noooo*

io non lo vorrei mai un fidanzato come lui...noi eravamo legatissimi...ma non abbiamo mai parlato d'amore...
mi incuriosisce sapere come ci si pone davanti ad un tradimento..oltre a quello che posso pensare o avere fatto io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*Perché*



laila ha detto:


> io non lo vorrei mai un fidanzato come lui...noi eravamo legatissimi...ma non abbiamo mai parlato d'amore...
> mi incuriosisce sapere come ci si pone davanti ad un tradimento..oltre a quello che posso pensare o avere fatto io...


Io mi domando invece perché le amanti non si sentono tradite..
Tu hai risposto dicendo che non c'era amore (o solo non ne avete parlato?)..quindi stai bene così.
Se dall'altra parte c'era amore ...forse c'è anche disponibilità a capire e comprendere...
Poi che cosa sa l'altra ..non lo sai ..se le ha raccontato balle per due anni ..ne potrebbe aver raccontate altre per apparire "perdonabile"...​


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi domando invece perché le amanti non si sentono tradite..​
> Tu hai risposto dicendo che non c'era amore (o solo non ne avete parlato?)..quindi stai bene così.​
> Se dall'altra parte c'era amore ...forse c'è anche disponibilità a capire e comprendere...​
> Poi che cosa sa l'altra ..non lo sai ..se le ha raccontato balle per due anni ..ne potrebbe aver raccontate altre per apparire "perdonabile"...​


 
Ogni tanto ci ritornaimo sull'argomento ma non se ne danno per inteso.............. i traditori mentono tanto al coniuge che all'amante........... nella stessa misura, quindi la loro attendibilità è sempre da prendere con le molle.
Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi domando invece perché le amanti non si sentono tradite..​Tu hai risposto dicendo che non c'era amore (o solo non ne avete parlato?)..quindi stai bene così.​Se dall'altra parte c'era amore ...forse c'è anche disponibilità a capire e comprendere...​Poi che cosa sa l'altra ..non lo sai ..se le ha raccontato balle per due anni ..ne potrebbe aver raccontate altre per apparire "perdonabile"...​


Io mi sono sempre sentita tradita, l'ho espresso anche in altri post. 
Ho sempre avvertito con sofferenza la mancanza di esclusività, dopo i fuochi d'artificio iniziali in cui pareva che noi due fossimo l'uno "l'altra metà della mela" dell'altro.
Ho capito quasi subito di non essere amata, ed è questa la cosa che mi è stata a lungo *incomprensibile* dato che le premesse invece erano così esplosive. 
Semplicemente, non ci puoi credere. Non puoi credere di rappresentare soltanto una cosa da usare. 

Anche Dererum in questo post descrive di sentirsi tradita. Per lei sembrerebbe una scoperta recente. In realtà, se una non si racconta palle, si avverte subito.. la difficoltà sta nell'ammettere di essere stati i primi beffati anche da se stessi, perchè mi pare che generalmente si cada nella spirale di dover dimostrare all'altro quanto si vale (per poter continuare a valere ai propri occhi) quando per l'altro in realtà non si è che un'evasione temporanea ad una vita che scorre su binari già stabiliti.


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ci ritornaimo sull'argomento ma non se ne danno per inteso.............. i traditori mentono tanto al coniuge che all'amante........... nella stessa misura, quindi la loro attendibilità è sempre da prendere con le molle.
> Bruja


 
Già.. il punto è che ci si lascia "intortare" dalle belle parole e si cade nel classico auto-inganno del "ma a me non può mentire, perchè io lo amo più di chiunque altro". Non so davvero spiegare cosa riduca persone intelligenti (come me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) a scivolare convintamente verso questo tipo di assurdità. Il risveglio non può che essere scioccante.

Occorrerebbe tenere a mente che la qualità delle persone si vede dai fatti e chi si appresta a tradire *spesso* sceglie la via più facile perchè nulla cambi nella sua vita.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alle tue domande su lui e su lei ti dirò solo una cosa................. quando una persona non vale niente e non può tendere a niente si accontenta del "piuttosto"............ e se non capisci questo, non capirai tutto il resto! Pensaci bene............
> Bruja


 
Ci sto pensando...devo pensare a me.a dove voglio tendere io..
prima di tutto a essere serena e a volermi bene.
Se questo sarà accanto ad un uomo...è solo un di più.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre sentita tradita, l'ho espresso anche in altri post.
> Ho sempre avvertito con sofferenza la mancanza di esclusività, dopo i fuochi d'artificio iniziali in cui pareva che noi due fossimo l'uno "l'altra metà della mela" dell'altro.
> Ho capito quasi subito di non essere amata, ed è questa la cosa che mi è stata a lungo *incomprensibile* dato che le premesse invece erano così esplosive.
> Semplicemente, non ci puoi credere. Non puoi credere di rappresentare soltanto una cosa da usare.
> ...


Esattamente
Ora vi racconto una cosa.Ultimamente lavoro a contatto con un uomo che si è fatto un film suo in testa.E' sposato e ha due figli di cui uno appena nato
Ebbene...mi fa il filo.Anche se più e più volte gli ho ribadito che non c'è trippa per gatti.
L'ultima volta che ci ha provato...(sempre comunque in modo scherzoso...) gli ho detto:
ma senti un po'....fammi capire....più e più volte mi hai detto che sei felice con tua moglie...che non la lasceresti mai...ma cosa vai cercando?perchè ti comporti così...spiegami il tuo punto di vista.

Ecco cosa mi ha risposto:

'allora...io non sono in cerca di una relazione.....diciamo che le cose che mi spingono sono 2, prima di tutto capire se ho ancora mercato dopo anni di matrimonio...si..insomma...se sono ancora affascinante...e poi.........divertirmi un po'..non nel senso brutto del termine..ma così...se anche l'altra parte ha voglia di divertirsi...rendere la vita un po' più eccitante ogni tanto...'







DOpo aver risposto per l'ennesima volta che io non ho nessuna intenzione di ...divertirmi in questo modo....mi ha detto: perchè io le trovo tutte puritane come te?
( mah...)

E ci ho pensato:...lui è aperto dall'inizio..mette in chiaro che vuole solo divertirsi..e quindi le donne non ci stanno ovviamente

Invece nella maggiorparte dei casi...il bastardo dentro finge di essere innamorato...di avere problemi con la moglie...di avere quasi l'intenzione di lasciarla...e la donna romantica e ingenuotta ( come la sottoscritta...) ci casca come una pera cotta......


Ma la matrice è sempre la stessa...vogliono solo rinvigorire l'orgoglio dimostrando di poter piacere...e cuccare...e soprattutto vogliono emozionarsi..e divertirsi....


----------



## nonso (23 Marzo 2007)

"per l'altro in realtà non si è che un'evasione temporanea ad una vita che scorre su binari già stabiliti."

sante parole.

"Non so davvero spiegare cosa riduca persone intelligenti (come me  ) a scivolare convintamente verso questo tipo di assurdità. Il risveglio non può che essere scioccante."

sante parole bis.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Ora vi racconto una cosa.Ultimamente lavoro a contatto con un uomo che si è fatto un film suo in testa.E' sposato e ha due figli di cui uno appena nato
> Ebbene...mi fa il filo.Anche se più e più volte gli ho ribadito che non c'è trippa per gatti.
> L'ultima volta che ci ha provato...(sempre comunque in modo scherzoso...) gli ho detto:
> ...


 
Se penso alle mogli a casa...a cullare i bimbi....che si vedono tornare a casa questi uomini...dopo il lavoro...ignare di ciò che intrecciano fuori casa....ho i brividi.
E sono così tanti.....


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Se penso alle mogli a casa...a cullare i bimbi....che si vedono tornare a casa questi uomini...dopo il lavoro...ignare di ciò che intrecciano fuori casa....ho i brividi.
> E sono così tanti.....


Ne avresti molti di più di brividi simili, ... se una di queste mogli fossi tu   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti è andata di lusso, ... sei riuscita a capirlo senza farti passare un treno sulla schiena


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ne avresti molti di più di brividi simili, ... se una di queste mogli fossi tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mmmm...veramente il treno sulla schiena mi è passato lo stesso...ma almeno sono libera di ricominciare.E non ho il dovere di scegliere anche per il bene dei figli....quindi la mia scelta è libera da condizionamenti...per quanto creda che lei se lo sia tenuto per sè stessa.E' difficile rinunciare ai sogni...si vuole che continuino anche se per un momento li abbiamo visti trasformarsi in incubi...se per un qualche motivo abbiamo l'impressione che possano tornare sogni..ci buttiamo a capofitto.....

Insomma...è un continuo dormire....


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mmmm...veramente il treno sulla schiena mi è passato lo stesso...ma almeno sono libera di ricominciare.E non ho il dovere di scegliere anche per il bene dei figli....quindi la mia scelta è libera da condizionamenti...per quanto creda che lei se lo sia tenuto per sè stessa.E' difficile rinunciare ai sogni...si vuole che continuino anche se per un momento li abbiamo visti trasformarsi in incubi...se per un qualche motivo abbiamo l'impressione che possano tornare sogni..ci buttiamo a capofitto.....
> 
> Insomma...è un continuo dormire....


Vuoi mettere, ... puoi oggi ricominciare senza avere il cancro dell'ex sul dorso per tutta la vita e fare la trafila della Separazione e Divorzio (5 anni minimo).

Lasciamo stare la parte economica, ... oggi sei quando vuoi, ... una ragazza nuova


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma la matrice è sempre la stessa...vogliono solo rinvigorire l'orgoglio dimostrando di poter piacere...e cuccare...e soprattutto vogliono emozionarsi..e divertirsi....


Non per essere bastian contraria, ma vale anche per le DONNE. Almeno in questo abbiamo tristemente raggiunto la parità tra i sessi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

*Mi chiedo...*

...ma non è che ve la raccontate un pò troppo??? (lo so, non sarò simpatico, ma sincero come sempre!)

Allora, diverse di voi (Laila, dererum... ma ovviamente il discorso è generico e nn rivolto a voi specificatamente) *decidono loro* (non credo ci sian state minacce o costrizioni) di entrare in rapporti che sanno non esclusivi e che vanno avanti non un paio di settimane o mesi...ma *ANNI,* con la recondita o meno speranza di divenire *la numero UNO*. 
Quando la cosa per sua naturale consunzione diviene meno appetibile per il belloccio di turno e decide che è meglio defilarsi, tutte a chiedersi come è possibile, ma perchè mai, ma lui amava (?) me sicuramente più dell'altra eppure rinuncia a me...ma sarà scemo?? 

Penso che ammettere che si poteva prevedere fin dall'inizio l'epilogo (o per lo meno essere consci della difficoltà che potesse tramutarsi in altro) sia davvero difficile...ma perchè è sbagliato il presupposto.
E' ovvio che si entra in queste storie dicendoci che non si è innamorati, che anche a noi va bene così, che prenderemo quel che viene etc etc...ma un minimo di realismo santiddio non è che richieda uno sforzo sovrumano!! Non siete pischelle al primo innamoramento!!

Per questo l'uscita poi a ossa rotte mi lascia perplesso: ma lo sapevate o no che avete condiviso qualcuno? Dove l'avete vista l'esclusività del rapporto (intendo anche quel ritenere così diverso il rapporto con voi rispetto a quello ufficiale..)?
Se lui riesce a far sognare voi, credete che non sia in grado di far "sognare" anche la partner legittima ? o che con lei sia un orco e con voi un amorino? 

Altro sarebbe ammettere che ha colmato in un certo periodo della nostra esistenza una carenza, che era quello che ci voleva per risentirsi desiderate magari dopo una storia fallita precedentemente, che ci ha dato quello che NOI volevamo ci venisse dato (e probabilmente all'inizio ci bastava, salvo poi "affezionarcisi" all'idea con gli sconquassi conseguenti)... vederlo a posteriori come il grande amour perdu mi sembra sinceramente molto esagerato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*crudo e vero*



trottolino ha detto:


> ...ma non è che ve la raccontate un pò troppo??? (lo so, non sarò simpatico, ma sincero come sempre!)
> 
> Allora, diverse di voi (Laila, dererum... ma ovviamente il discorso è generico e nn rivolto a voi specificatamente) *decidono loro* (non credo ci sian state minacce o costrizioni) di entrare in rapporti che sanno non esclusivi e che vanno avanti non un paio di settimane o mesi...ma *ANNI,* con la recondita o meno speranza di divenire *la numero UNO*.
> Quando la cosa per sua naturale consunzione diviene meno appetibile per il belloccio di turno e decide che è meglio defilarsi, tutte a chiedersi come è possibile, ma perchè mai, ma lui amava (?) me sicuramente più dell'altra eppure rinuncia a me...ma sarà scemo??
> ...


Ragazze ..date retta a Trottolino ..che Trottolo è, ma l'esperienza di Feddy la conserva e sa come vanno le cose...
Si può fare ogni cosa..ma con senso della realtà...
Però Trottolo nessuno punta una pistola alla tempia alle ragazze ..ma nemmeno lora agli uomini per constrigerli a dire "amo solo te" e se uno non è obbligato ..si può supporre che sia vero ..sbagliando per ingenuità..lo riconosco..ma non si tratta di farsi un film su due scene, ma su una sceneggiatura dettagliata e non scritta dalle ragazze! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




O no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolino*

Riassunto stringato e succinto del tuo post................... le palle le si raccontano sia alla moglie che all'amante, ed entrambe si regolano secondo fatti, eventi e percezioni personali!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ragazze ..date retta a Trottolino ..che Trottolo è, ma l'esperienza di Feddy la conserva e sa come vanno le cose...​
> Si può fare ogni cosa..ma con senso della realtà...​
> Però Trottolo nessuno punta una pistola alla tempia alle ragazze ..ma nemmeno lora agli uomini per constrigerli a dire "amo solo te" e se uno non è obbligato ..si può supporre che sia vero ..sbagliando per ingenuità..lo riconosco..ma non si tratta di farsi un film su due scene, ma su una sceneggiatura dettagliata e non scritta dalle ragazze!
> 
> ...


A dirtela tutta P/R io "TI AMO" l'ho detto solo a tre donne in tutta la mia vita... e ho avuto spesso discussioni sul dare a questa frase un significato "eccessivo", sentendomi dire (da parte di donne) che in un determinato frangente quella frase ha valore PER QUEL MOMENTO nulla a che vedere con progettualità future etc etc. e quindi perchè non dirlo?
In parole povere, si risentivano perchè non glielo dicevo. A questo punto ribadisco: qualcuna/o un certo viaggio se lo fa indipendentemente da ciò che il/la lui/lei di turno sarebbe disposto a dire e fare.

Quindi, per la sceneggiatura, spesso alle "ragazze" vien dato un copione dove c'è ben scritto sopra "comparsa" ma visto che c'è anche la parte della protagonista scritta a latere per dare un senso alla scena, loro scelgono di calarsi in una parte che non è la loro, trovandosi poi inevitabilmente male anche a fare quella della comparsa.


Ps. L'esempio è scenico e non vuol essere assolutamente offensivo verso nessuna/o.


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*Trotty*

Quel che dici è vero, ma se rileggi la tua firma capisci perchè certe persone, non applicandola, credono che quello che provano loro debba essere condiviso dall'altro.............
C'est la vie........  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*Qualcuna..*



trottolino ha detto:


> A dirtela tutta P/R io "TI AMO" l'ho detto solo a tre donne in tutta la mia vita... e ho avuto spesso discussioni sul dare a questa frase un significato "eccessivo", sentendomi dire (da parte di donne) che in un determinato frangente quella frase ha valore PER QUEL MOMENTO nulla a che vedere con progettualità future etc etc. e quindi perchè non dirlo?
> In parole povere, si risentivano perchè non glielo dicevo. A questo punto ribadisco: qualcuna/o un certo viaggio se lo fa indipendentemente da ciò che il/la lui/lei di turno sarebbe disposto a dire e fare.
> 
> Quindi, per la sceneggiatura, spesso alle "ragazze" vien dato un copione dove c'è ben scritto sopra "comparsa" ma visto che c'è anche la parte della protagonista scritta a latere per dare un senso alla scena, loro scelgono di calarsi in una parte che non è la loro, trovandosi poi inevitabilmente male anche a fare quella della comparsa.
> ...


Indubbiamente ...come donna ho ricevuto confidenze da amiche che facevano pensare proprio : "Va bene raccontarsela..ma stai esagerando: stai trasformando uno spot nei Promessi sposi!"
Il più delle volte è per il bisogno di credere che si sta vivendo il grande Amore romantico che tutti siamo indotti culturalmente a credere che ci tocchi...a volte per nobilitare una storia un po' squallidina...ma quante cose vengono raccontate cinicamente dagli uomini per favorire questi "voli"?
Certo non è il tuo caso..il tuo primo nick e tutti i tuoi interventi grondano realismo...ma c'è chi spara "ti amo" "non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di te" e "voglio invecchiare con te" come fossero " prego vuol ballare con me?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Quindi, per la sceneggiatura, spesso alle "ragazze" vien dato un copione dove c'è ben scritto sopra "comparsa" ma visto che c'è anche la parte della protagonista scritta a latere per dare un senso alla scena, loro scelgono di calarsi in una parte che non è la loro, trovandosi poi inevitabilmente male anche a fare quella della comparsa.


 
Se le cose per me fossero state così lineari come le esponi, non avrei ammantato di sentimento ciò che sentimento non era, anzi, non mi ci sarei nemmeno messa in quella situazione. 

Mi spiego meglio, chiaro che (ma l'ho sempre affermato) che c'è un concorso di colpa, però raramente uno si presenta nudo e cruto per ciò che realmente vuole: nel mio caso, se avessi anche soltanto sospettato tanta grettezza, non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di frequentarlo. 

Oggi, dopo la batosta che ho ricevuto, ci vedo più chiaro, non ho più gli occhi foderati di prosciutto e agli "impegnati" di qualsiasi tipo non concedo alcuna attenuante.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se le cose per me fossero state così lineari come le esponi, non avrei ammantato di sentimento ciò che sentimento non era, anzi, non mi ci sarei nemmeno messa in quella situazione.
> 
> Mi spiego meglio, chiaro che (ma l'ho sempre affermato) che c'è un concorso di colpa, però raramente uno si presenta nudo e cruto per ciò che realmente vuole: nel mio caso, se avessi anche soltanto sospettato tanta grettezza, non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di frequentarlo.
> 
> Oggi, dopo la batosta che ho ricevuto, ci vedo più chiaro, non ho più gli occhi foderati di prosciutto e agli "impegnati" di qualsiasi tipo non concedo alcuna attenuante.


Infatti
se leggete qualche post indietro su questo stesso thread racconto proprio di questo tizio che ultimamente cerca in tutti i modi di portarmi a letto ( senza alcun successo....) e che dichiara apertamente le sue intenzioni...questo è uno che tenta di tradire come tanti ma sincero..dice: voglio solo divertirmi.

Quando ho iniziato la storia con il mio ex...lo sapevo che era sposato e sapevo che era probabilmente una reazione alla mia storia precedente un po' claustrofobica....ma col tempo....il rapporto si è trasformato..e lui ancora oggi e anche alla moglie continua a dire che è stato amore profondo..un rapporto intenso...pensa che ora va dal medico ...da uno psicologo per fare chiarezza...perchè si sente diviso pur avendo scelto di stare con lei.
Mi sembra evidente che il personaggio in questione oltre a mentire a noi donne...stia mentendo a se stesso.Questa è incapacità di scegliere in prima persona e di subire le conseguenze delle proprie azioni...è un lasciare che la vita lo trascini e nel frattempo adeguare i propri sentimenti alla situazione che in quella fase meglio gli conviene...cercando di convincere chi gli sta accanto che quello che sente è vero...ma alla fine credo che non sappia nemmeno lui chi è e cosa vuole.Tragedia!

QUidni hai ragione Trottolo nel dire che dovremmo essere da subito consapevoli che la storia è sbagliata dall'inizio e non porta da nessuna parte...ma romanticamente ci crediamo...perchè ci innamoriamo...
DOpo questa esperienza credimi....sono molto più sgamata..ma anche più cinica...
e penso davvero che almeno io ora sono libera ...ma ci sono donne che ingnare vivono accanto a omuncoli che fanno loro credere ciò che vogliono..e che sono anche i padri dei loro cuccioli.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...e che non possono più di tanto tirare fuori le palle perchè questa scelta implica una presa di posizione complicata.Oppure che...anche una volta scoperto il fattaccio...continuano a credere al millantatore....che è molto bravo a vendere l'immagine di sè...


Ma come si può pensare che un uomo da un momento all'altro cambi così drasticamente??dai!Uno il giorno prima ama una persona alla follia...i giorno dopo torna da te dicendo che è diviso...quello dopo ancora ti guarda con dolcezza.....Fantomas....

Non ci credo più. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum..*

Vedi, l'ottica in cui ti poni (e non solo tu) è sbagliata...continui a preoccuparti e a pensare a LUI, a quello che lui passa, al suo sdoppiamento....

Il punto non è quello che passa per la testa di chi ti "abbindola" ma cosa passa per la TUA (intesa come chi viene abbindolata).... finchè ci si preoccupa per lui, si sposta l'attenzione al di fuori di noi..ed è im possibile trovar risposte VERE, ma solo supposizioni che ci fanno star male, perchè continueremo a pensare che per la SUa TESTA passino pensieri...che sono i nostri, i nostri desiderata!

Guardare a cosa significa per noi, a quale prospettiva può avere per noi è la maggior difficoltà, ma anche l'unico modo per uscirne davvero!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*Forse*

Tutti uomini e donne iniziano una relazione con leggerezza pensando di poter controllare la situazione e i sentimenti. Poi tutti si trovano più coinvolti di quel che prevedevano (oh santa ingenuità!!) ..ma meno di quel che è coinvolto l'altro...prevedibilmente quello libero che non ha altri affetti e responsabilità..
Ma qualcuna delle frasi che vengono dette è vera...o almeno creduta vera...
E poi le situazioni complicate non sono per gli uomini che vogliono avere sempre il controllo su tutto e che hanno minor controllo sulla loro interiorità e si trovano travolti da sentimenti a cui non sanno neppure dare un nome e mischiano tutto confondendo amore ..con tante altre cose..
A volte succede anche alle donne... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*saggezza*



trottolino ha detto:


> Vedi, l'ottica in cui ti poni (e non solo tu) è sbagliata...continui a preoccuparti e a pensare a LUI, a quello che lui passa, al suo sdoppiamento....
> 
> Il punto non è quello che passa per la testa di chi ti "abbindola" ma cosa passa per la TUA (intesa come chi viene abbindolata).... finchè ci si preoccupa per lui, si sposta l'attenzione al di fuori di noi..ed *è impossibile trovar risposte VERE, ma solo supposizioni che ci fanno star male, perchè continueremo a pensare che per la SUa TESTA passino pensieri...che sono i nostri, i nostri desiderata!*
> 
> *Guardare a cosa significa per noi, a quale prospettiva può avere per noi è la maggior difficoltà, ma anche l'unico modo per uscirne davvero!*!


Pure perle di saggezza!





























​


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Vedi, l'ottica in cui ti poni (e non solo tu) è sbagliata...continui a preoccuparti e a pensare a LUI, a quello che lui passa, al suo sdoppiamento....
> 
> Il punto non è quello che passa per la testa di chi ti "abbindola" ma cosa passa per la TUA (intesa come chi viene abbindolata).... finchè ci si preoccupa per lui, si sposta l'attenzione al di fuori di noi..ed è im possibile trovar risposte VERE, ma solo supposizioni che ci fanno star male, perchè continueremo a pensare che per la SUa TESTA passino pensieri...che sono i nostri, i nostri desiderata!
> 
> Guardare a cosa significa per noi, a quale prospettiva può avere per noi è la maggior difficoltà, ma anche l'unico modo per uscirne davvero!!


 
Ma cosa credi che non ci pensiamo?Si siamo abbindolate..tutte! capisci?Tutte..le amanti e le mogli!Abbindolate!Con la differenza che noi ci siamo messe in questa situazione di nostra volontà e le mogli ci si trovano involontariamente.Ma il risultato è lo stesso.
Per la sua testa forse non passano pensieri ...se non quelli per se stesso!Questa è la verità.E prima ce ne rendiamo conto meglio è.Per due anni mi sono fatta bastare questa situazione...per diversi motivi..incluso il fatto che probabilmente una storia seria non mi va...l'ho detto in diversi post che forse non ho tempo e voglia di trovarmi girare per casa un uomo, perdere l'indipendenza e ritrovarmi con un paio di cornine da lì a poco.....perchè tanto lo scenario è questo....

Se penso che stamattina l'imbecille di cui vi parlavo prima mi manda un sms dicendo: ma se ti faccio vincere il contratto per quella cosa....me la dai?

Gli ho risposto per l'ennesiam volta: NO!

Ma questa è la triste realtà..cercano tutti e solo una cosa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*non esagerare*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma cosa credi che non ci pensiamo?Si siamo abbindolate..tutte! capisci?Tutte..le amanti e le mogli!Abbindolate!Con la differenza che noi ci siamo messe in questa situazione di nostra volontà e le mogli ci si trovano involontariamente.Ma il risultato è lo stesso.
> Per la sua testa forse non passano pensieri ...se non quelli per se stesso!Questa è la verità.E prima ce ne rendiamo conto meglio è.Per due anni mi sono fatta bastare questa situazione...per diversi motivi..incluso il fatto che probabilmente una storia seria non mi va...l'ho detto in diversi post che forse *non ho tempo e voglia di trovarmi girare per casa un uomo, perdere l'indipendenza e ritrovarmi con un paio di cornine da lì a poco.....perchè tanto lo scenario è questo....*
> 
> Se penso che stamattina l'imbecille di cui vi parlavo prima mi manda un sms dicendo: ma se ti faccio vincere il contratto per quella cosa....me la dai?
> ...


*Attenta stai diventando ..la donna ideale di Fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*
​


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Attenta stai diventando ..la donna ideale di Fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che abbia molti esempi positivi purtroppo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Convincimi del contrario...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma cosa credi che non ci pensiamo?Si siamo abbindolate..tutte! capisci?Tutte..le amanti e le mogli!Abbindolate!Con la differenza che noi ci siamo messe in questa situazione di nostra volontà e le mogli ci si trovano involontariamente.Ma il risultato è lo stesso.
> Per la sua testa forse non passano pensieri ...se non quelli per se stesso!Questa è la verità.E prima ce ne rendiamo conto meglio è.Per due anni mi sono fatta bastare questa situazione...per diversi motivi..incluso il fatto che probabilmente una storia seria non mi va...l'ho detto in diversi post che forse non ho tempo e voglia di trovarmi girare per casa un uomo, perdere l'indipendenza e ritrovarmi con un paio di cornine da lì a poco.....perchè tanto lo scenario è questo....
> 
> Se penso che stamattina l'imbecille di cui vi parlavo prima mi manda un sms dicendo: ma se ti faccio vincere il contratto per quella cosa....me la dai?
> ...


Non ti offendere, Dererum, sai quanto ti stimo, ma questo post mette in luce quel che diceva Trottolino, un certo VITTIMISMO.
A me non è mai stato bene passare da VITTIMA, né del mio ex amante, né delle circostanze. Penso che tutti noi possiamo sbagliare, ma nel bene o nel male siamo responsabili della nostra salute mentale e fisica, nei limiti del possibile, e dobbiamo badare NOI a stare bene, perché é un lavoro che nessun altro può fare per noi!

Ciò vale sia per chi si trova in casa un marito/moglie fedifrago e deve scegliere se tenerselo o chiudere il matrimonio, come per l'amante che deve scegliere se stare o meno in una relazione adulterina dove sarà sempre il "Terzo incomodo".

Ma lasciamo perdere gli abbindolamenti a chi vende le bustine di sale!

Quali che siano le dichiarazioni e gli atteggiamenti, un uomo/donna SPOSATO/A resta una persona impegnata che non può promettere NIENTE, a meno che non arrivi con le carte del divorzio vidimate dal Tribunale in mano.

Poi tutto il resto rientra in un etica/estetica del tradimento (c'è chi dice fin dal primo momento che è un divertissement, chi invece, dopo anni di inganni, ancora sostiene di essere "diviso" e turbato) che possiamo usare come analgesico tanto quanto ci pare.

MA NON RACCONTIAMOCI BALLE E NON FACCIAMO LE VITTIME!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ti offendere, Dererum, sai quanto ti stimo, ma questo post mette in luce quel che diceva Trottolino, un certo VITTIMISMO.
> A me non è mai stato bene passare da VITTIMA, né del mio ex amante, né delle circostanze. Penso che tutti noi possiamo sbagliare, ma nel bene o nel male siamo responsabili della nostra salute mentale e fisica, nei limiti del possibile, e dobbiamo badare NOI a stare bene, perché é un lavoro che nessun altro può fare per noi!
> 
> Ciò vale sia per chi si trova in casa un marito/moglie fedifrago e deve scegliere se tenerselo o chiudere il matrimonio, come per l'amante che deve scegliere se stare o meno in una relazione adulterina dove sarà sempre il "Terzo incomodo".
> ...


 
Cara Vere
Hai ragione.A volte tendo davvero a fare la vittima...ben sapendo che ho le mie responsabilità.E soprattutto so bene che se non sono io a pensare al mio bene figurati se ci pensano gli altri.
Diciamo che sono colpita da una frase della di lui mogliettina, quella secondo cui io gli avrei fatto ( io a lui) mental harrassment...cioè io gli ho fatto il lavaggio del cervello...
...ed ora che io non ci sono più in mezzo lui sta tornando normale e possono riamarsi come prima..
Questo mi ha fatto riflettere...sulla quantità di balle che questo signore può dire pur di salvarsi la faccia e ricostruirsi una credibilità....e anche su quanto noi donne siamo disposte a credere pur di non rinunciare ai nostri sogni.E questo vale per me in primis.
E' facile dire adesso: lo sapevi da subito che finiva così..la realtà è che non è vero!!Se fosse così non avremmo perso anni dietro a queste storie!Questo è inquietante per me!Il riconoscere ora che ho vissuto come in un sogno!Per mesi e anni ci ho creduto davvero...e quando mi dici non facciamo le vittime...lascia il tempo che trova....perchè mentre si viveva la storia il coinvolgimento c'era eccome.Adesso sono d'accordo con te...bisogna rialzarsi con dignità e ricominciare.
Sappiamo bene che gli errori sono umani...tutti possiamo sbagliare...ma ammettiamolo con dignità..non nascondiamoci dietro cazzate...non mi venire a dire che sei diviso e che ami due persone...non raccontarmi che sei stato circuito da me......
Che diamine...basta prendermi/prenderci per il culo!Questo non è vittimismo..è reazione alle stronzate.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ti offendere, Dererum, sai quanto ti stimo, ma questo post mette in luce quel che diceva Trottolino, un certo VITTIMISMO.
> A me non è mai stato bene passare da VITTIMA, né del mio ex amante, né delle circostanze. Penso che tutti noi possiamo sbagliare, ma nel bene o nel male siamo responsabili della nostra salute mentale e fisica, nei limiti del possibile, e dobbiamo badare NOI a stare bene, perché é un lavoro che nessun altro può fare per noi!
> 
> Ciò vale sia per chi si trova in casa un marito/moglie fedifrago e deve scegliere se tenerselo o chiudere il matrimonio, come per l'amante che deve scegliere se stare o meno in una relazione adulterina dove sarà sempre il "Terzo incomodo".
> ...


Sono convinta che sia così..ma solo ora.Mentre lo vivevo ci credevo.Datemi della stupida ingenua..ma è così.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che diamine...basta prendermi/prenderci per il culo!Questo non è vittimismo..è reazione alle stronzate.


Vedi qual'è il problema, carissima?!
E' che finché tu ti focalizzi sulla RABBIA o lo SDEGNO per quello che LUI o LEI possono dire/aver detto/fare/aver fatto NON GUARISCI.

Sei ancora NELLA relazione.
Non ci sei uscita di un millimetro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La vera guarigione scatta come un clic, un giorno ti dici "MA CHI SE NE FOTTE DI LUI/LORO" e sul serio riprendi a riassaporare la tua vita giorno per giorno.

Tu purtroppo non sei a questo punto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mi dispiace molto per te, ma sta alla tua responsabilità mettere a dormire i pensieri che gravano SU DI LORO e concentrarti su di te.

Nessuno può toglierti l'amaro che ti è stato fornito, nemmeno se loro cantassero in coro le tue lodi sette volte sette come i mantra buddisti.

Solo tu puoi prenderlo e seppellirlo profondamente e ANDARE AVANTI.

Un bacio!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vedi qual'è il problema, carissima?!
> E' che finché tu ti focalizzi sulla RABBIA o lo SDEGNO per quello che LUI o LEI possono dire/aver detto/fare/aver fatto NON GUARISCI.
> 
> Sei ancora NELLA relazione.
> ...


E bè grazie lo sapevo altrimenti non avrei intitolato questo thread non ci riesco.
Sono passati 4 mesi da quando ho sbottato...4 mesi..e credo che ora mi stia rendendo conto della quantità di balle a cui ho creduto.E non è vittimismo.E' presa di coscienza.Che poi questo generi rabbia..menomale...ripeto ci credevo davvero...non sarei qui in questa situazione ora...se l'avessi vissuto superficialmente o se avessi passato il tempo ...ne sarei uscita prima...molto prima. 
Sto cercando di concentrarmi su di me.Ma devo anche metabolizzare il ..lutto.


----------



## Old laila (24 Marzo 2007)

*mamma mia..dererum*

più ti leggo...più leggo le stesse cose che stanno succedendo a me...
ma ora che forse un pò di buon senso  mi è tornato mi rendo conto ...e sarò cinica...di essere IO la più importante...e vaffanculo a lui e a lei che ora mi fa solo una gran pena...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

laila ha detto:


> più ti leggo...più leggo le stesse cose che stanno succedendo a me...
> ma ora che forse un pò di buon senso mi è tornato mi rendo conto ...e sarò cinica...di essere IO la più importante...e vaffanculo a lui e a lei che ora mi fa solo una gran pena...


Ma si..vaffanculo davvero.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old laila (24 Marzo 2007)

*un abbraccione anche a te...*

che forse mi capisci....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma si..vaffanculo davvero.
> Un abbraccio


 
C'è un pirla ( solo uno??) nel forum

Non rivelerò il suo nick, ma mi ha apena inviato questo messaggio privato:

Ciao dererumnatura ci possiamo conoscerti io sono un uomo sposato di 27 anni per ora mia moglie non ce perchè lavora dai contattami su msn il mio nik .....


NON HO PAROLE..


----------



## Old laila (24 Marzo 2007)

*bleahhhh*

.....................................................................................................................................

SENZA PAROLE..

poi mia mamma continua a dirmi che dovrei sistemarmi e sposarmi...

se questi sono gli uomini,....preferisco pensare al mutuo per la mia casa e godermela da solaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rebecca (24 Marzo 2007)

*Pirle*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> C'è un pirla ( solo uno??) nel forum
> 
> Non rivelerò il suo nick, ma mi ha apena inviato questo messaggio privato:
> 
> ...


Si riconosce dalla grammatica...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Si riconosce dalla grammatica...


Ecco..vedo che hai capito chi è...guarda l'altro suo thread....


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*S. Provolone*

Se fossi giovane mi spaccerei per pensionata solo per evitare queste "sòle" ambulanti......
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*inutile*



Bruja ha detto:


> Se fossi giovane mi spaccerei per pensionata solo per evitare queste "sòle" ambulanti......
> Bruja


...qualche mese fa ho ricevuto offerte anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2007)

*persa*

e ti sei rotolata cosi dal ridere?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...qualche mese fa ho ricevuto offerte anch'io


Dallo stesso???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*no*

...con migliore sintassi...
Ma quel che mi ha fatto rotolare è stato che aveva probabilmente l'idea che potessi essere disponibile ...e questo mi ha fatto schiattare: l'assoluta mancanza di sensibilità nel non capire ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















​


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...con migliore sintassi...​
> Ma quel che mi ha fatto rotolare è stato che aveva probabilmente l'idea che potessi essere disponibile ...e questo mi ha fatto schiattare: l'assoluta mancanza di sensibilità nel non capire ...


 

de coccio insomma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*Sì...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> de coccio insomma...


Come uno che vuole farti mangiare un panino mentri esci dal bagno dopo che hai vomitato un pranzo di gala...pensando che se sei a stomaco vuoto ..avrai fame... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che acuta metafora che ho trovato...​


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come uno che vuole farti mangiare un panino mentri esci dal bagno dopo che hai vomitato un pranzo di gala...pensando che se sei a stomaco vuoto ..avrai fame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rende assai bene!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Marzo 2007)

*Ussignur*



trottolino ha detto:


> Rende assai bene!!


Con una avance così non servirebbe neppure aver vomitato verrebbe la nausea psicoplogica da intolleranza........... 
Eppure certe persone sarebbe interessante analizzarle, da qualche parte devono avere un cortocircuito neuronale!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2007)

*no*



Bruja ha detto:


> Con una avance così non servirebbe neppure aver vomitato verrebbe la nausea psicoplogica da intolleranza...........
> Eppure certe persone sarebbe interessante analizzarle, da qualche parte devono avere un cortocircuito neuronale!!
> Bruja


Hanno l'unico neurone ..nel panino 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























​


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma cosa credi che non ci pensiamo?Si siamo abbindolate..tutte! capisci?Tutte..le amanti e le mogli!Abbindolate!Con la differenza che noi ci siamo messe in questa situazione di nostra volontà e le mogli ci si trovano involontariamente.Ma il risultato è lo stesso.
> Per la sua testa forse non passano pensieri ...se non quelli per se stesso!Questa è la verità.E prima ce ne rendiamo conto meglio è.Per due anni mi sono fatta bastare questa situazione...per diversi motivi..incluso il fatto che probabilmente una storia seria non mi va...l'ho detto in diversi post che forse non ho tempo e voglia di trovarmi girare per casa un uomo, perdere l'indipendenza e ritrovarmi con un paio di cornine da lì a poco.....perchè tanto lo scenario è questo....
> 
> *Se penso che stamattina l'imbecille di cui vi parlavo prima mi manda un sms dicendo: ma se ti faccio vincere il contratto per quella cosa....me la dai?*
> ...


 
Dopo il mio sms con su scritto NO!

Lui ha risposto dicendo: scusami..davvvero..pensavo solo di fare una battuta ma alla fine sono solo risultato ridicolo.Avrei voluto ritirare ciò che ho scritto ma con gli sms non si può.Ti chiederei di dimenticarlo.Perdonami....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Dopo il mio sms con su scritto NO!
> 
> Lui ha risposto dicendo: scusami..davvvero..pensavo solo di fare una battuta ma alla fine sono solo risultato ridicolo.Avrei voluto ritirare ciò che ho scritto ma con gli sms non si può.Ti chiederei di dimenticarlo.Perdonami....


A dimostrazione che:

1) la fermezza paga sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	





2) l'idiozia umana (e il cattivo gusto, ovviamente il suo) non hanno limiti!! 


Ps. Io non lo cancellerei l'sms...hai visto mai che se non dovessi poi vincere il contratto...potresti usarlo per dimostrare chessò magari una forma di ricatto a sfondo sessuale? E magari sputtanarlo un pò in giro??


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> A dimostrazione che:
> 
> 1) la fermezza paga sempre
> 
> ...


non posso..devo continuare a lavorarci..ma comunque non mi preoccupa il tenerlo a bada...affatto...volevo solo condividere con voi....questo ennesimo esempio di maritino scrupoloso con la mogliettina che ha appena partorito...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La rabbia che provo è troppo profonda....
> Non posso credere di aver vissuto questa cosa con uno che dice ora di amare sua moglie ma mi risponde alla chat chiedendomi come vanno i viaggi come sto.....Mi vuole come amica??
> 
> E lei.....le ho fatto i complimenti dicendole: brava...è ancora con te...ottimo lavoro....
> ...


....


----------

